# Seguimento Sul - Março 2010



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2010 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2010 às 00:13)

Início o 3º mês do ano com os seguintes dados:

Temperatura actual: 8ºC
Pressão atmosférica: 1012hPa
HR: 85%

O céu está parcialmente coberto e não chove.

Março é um mês em que sempre deposito alguma esperança de ver ainda neve, mas nunca se concretiza .
Os dias começam a aumentar o numero de horas de luz e isso nota-se também no aumento da temperatura.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva este mês em que chega a Primavera.


----------



## YuRiSsS (1 Mar 2010 às 00:52)

Temperaturas agradáveis e trovoadas acompanhadas de belas chuvadas era o ideal neste mês...


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2010 às 15:07)

Por cá temperatura actual nos 14ºC, com céu muito nublado mas ainda assim a deixar o Sol espreitar de quando em vez. A Pressão Atmosférica é de uns altos 1018hPa.
Já caíram uns chuvisco de madrugada fruto de um aguaceiro perdido e durante o dia também já pingou de forma residual.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2010 às 18:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (12h17)
Temperatura mínima = 7,0 ºC (06h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,0 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## fragoso6 (1 Mar 2010 às 20:01)

o im meteorologia acabou de meter faro,beja alerta amrelo devido a chuva,e laranja devido a ondulacao forte...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2010 às 21:10)

Boas, por aqui, noite fresca e dia com céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 6.8ºC

No fim de semana, o mar fez mais estragos na costa algarvia, na praia de Faro, o mar invadiu as casas, e na ilha da Fuzeta foram mais 6 casas ao mar.

Amanhã, vem mais uma ondulação forte que vai fazer mais estragos e mais umas casinhas da ilha da Fuzeta vão ao ar.


----------



## Skizzo (1 Mar 2010 às 21:37)

Mau Tempo: Prejuízos ultrapassam meio milhão de euros no Alentejo

A destruição de estufas em Castelo de Vide e estradas e caminhos municipais danificados são alguns dos prejuízos do mau tempo, que chegam às centenas de milhares de euros no Alentejo.

O proprietário das estufas atingidas por um deslizamento de terras em Castelo de Vide (Portalegre), no sábado, devido ao mau tempo, disse hoje à Agência Lusa que "75 por cento da produção ficou totalmente destruída".

De acordo com João Sequeira, a cultura de alface que explorava nas estufas ficou em "75 por cento perdida".

O proprietário das estufas ainda não contabilizou, na totalidade, os prejuízos causados pelo mau tempo, mas assegurou que a estrutura que suporta as estufas está "totalmente danificada".

"O sistema de rega pode ser recuperado, mas ainda não fiz a avaliação completa dos danos. Ainda é muito cedo para avaliar a totalidade dos prejuízos", declarou.

Ainda ao âmbito agrícola, o presidente da Associação de Agricultores do Distrito de Évora, Francisco Carolino, disse hoje à Agência Lusa que a água que tem caído nos últimos dias "traz poucas vantagens, porque, à exceção de montados, começa a ser incómoda ao nível dos trabalhos agrícola".

"Há adubações que não se conseguem fazer, porque na maioria dos sítios é impossível entrar com as máquinas", explicou.

Francisco Carolino indicou ainda que o pastoreio dos animais, que nesta altura do ano já deviam estar no campo, "está comprometido, porque os solos estão bastante alagados".

Mais a sul, no distrito de Évora, uma família foi realojada numa casa da Câmara de Montemor-o-Novo, depois da sua habitação ter sofrido danos na sequência do mau tempo.

O forte vento provocou o desabamento, sábado, de uma parede de uma casa desocupada e em ruínas, no centro histórico da cidade, o que causou danos estruturais numa moradia contígua, pertencente a uma família de cinco pessoas, que foi retirada da habitação por precaução.

A família foi realojada provisoriamente numa casa municipal.

Além de suportar o realojamento desta família, a Câmara Municipal de Montemor-o-Novo confronta-se com prejuízos em infraestruturas do concelho.

O presidente do município, Carlos Pinto de Sá, disse hoje à agência Lusa que as obras de reparação dos danos em arruamentos, estradas e caminhos municipais do concelho deverão custar "cerca de 500 mil euros".

Devido à intensidade do vento, no fim de semana, caíram centenas de árvores no Alentejo, deixando algumas estradas cortadas temporariamente, além de terem desabado barracões agrícolas.

Maior horticultor de Ponte da Barca ficou sem as 12 estufas

O mau tempo do último fim de semana destruiu as 12 estufas do maior horticultor de Ponte da Barca, provocando um prejuízo superior a 30 mil euros, disse hoje à Lusa o proprietário.

"Foi praticamente tudo pelos ares e, sinceramente, já nem sei se vale a pena continuar", referiu José Manuel Dias.

Este horticultor tem 5600 metros quadrados de estufas, onde cultiva "pimentos padrón", alface, tomate e feijão verde.

"Não tenho seguro, porque me pedem valores elevadíssimos e isto não dá para esses luxos", acrescentou.

Há seis anos, as estufas de José Manuel Dias, situadas na freguesia de S. Martinho de Crasto, já tinham sido destruídas por um tornado, provocando prejuízos avaliados em 35 mil euros.

"Desta vez, ainda não fiz as contas, mas penso que não deverá andar longe dos 30 mil euros", disse ainda.

José Manuel Dias mostra-se cético em relação a eventuais ajudas do Governo, pelo menos a avaliar pela experiência anterior.

"Na altura, também por cá passou muita gente, com promessas e mais promessas, mas a verdade é que, até hoje, não chegou cá nada", criticou.

Com 38 anos de idade e pai de um filho menor, José Manuel Dias sempre retirou das estufas o sustento para a família, mas agora não esconde o desânimo. "Sinceramente, não sei se tenho forças para continuar", rematou.


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2010 às 23:55)

Boa noite.

O dia foi marcado pela nebulosidade, mas não passou disso mesmo. Chegaram a cair uns pingos pelas 12h30, mas apenas residuais. E durante a madrugada o IM registou às 05h 0,1mm de precipitação.

A máxima foi de 15ºC, pelas 14H e a mínima de 5,8ºC pelas 07h.

Neste momento registo 8,5ºC com uma Pressão de 1016hPa e uma HR de 84%.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Mar 2010 às 11:23)

V.R.S.A.

Boas, por aqui á espera do festival...

Céu muito nublado, tempo medonho e fresco, 13ºC ...

O vento chegou em força, neste momento de moderado com rajadas fortes...




Sem chuva ainda!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Mar 2010 às 12:34)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui já chove, mas que faz a festa é o forte vento...


----------



## Girino (2 Mar 2010 às 12:47)

*Sines 1200 UTC*

Céu encoberto: 5/8 Cu e 8/8 Ac

Vento
Rumo: 120º
Intensidade: 30 Km/h
Rajada: 47Km/h

Temperatura: 15.5º
Hr:71%

Pressão nmm: 1004.0 hPa (descendo)

Precipitação 0,0mm


----------



## stormy (2 Mar 2010 às 12:58)

Girino disse:


> *Sines 1200 UTC*
> 
> Céu encoberto: 5/8 Cu e 8/8 Ac
> 
> ...



boas, esses dados tiras de onde?
tens uma estação?


----------



## actioman (2 Mar 2010 às 13:57)

Boas, 
Por aqui começa também a chover. 

Temperatura Actual: 12,5ºC
Pressão Atmosférica: 1006hPa e descendo
H.R.:72%


----------



## actioman (2 Mar 2010 às 15:31)

Chove agora moderado a forte! Grande rega! 

A temperatura desceu algo e é agora de 9,7ºC

A pressão continua a sua descida lenta e vou com 1005hPa. O vento é que ainda não deu o ar da sua graça, deve ser após a passagem desta precipitação.


----------



## Girino (2 Mar 2010 às 15:46)

*Sines 1500 UTC*

Trovoada moderada com precipitação: 5/9 Cb e 2/8 Cu

Visibilidade horizontal: 12Km

Vento
Rumo: 220º
Intensidade: 18 Km/h
Rajada: 27Km/h

Temperatura: 12.6º
Hr:89%

Pressão nmm: 1002.1 hPa (descendo)

Precipitação 0,8mm


----------



## Brunomc (2 Mar 2010 às 17:00)

Boa Tarde..

aqui por Vendas Novas caiu um aguaceiro muito forte entre as 16h00 e 16h30  começaram a cair umas pingas muito grossas no inicio e também  algum granizo pequeno  trovoada não houve  mas tinha aspecto disso..eram nuvens mesmo escuras 

a temperatura ás 16h30 era de 10.5ºC


----------



## Sulman (2 Mar 2010 às 18:43)

Chuva Bastante forte em Arraiolos. Ruas feitas em rios!


----------



## vagas (2 Mar 2010 às 19:16)

Sulman disse:


> Chuva Bastante forte em Arraiolos. Ruas feitas em rios!



Sublinho Montemor e Évora estavam iguais, agora chuva fraca neste momento


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mar 2010 às 19:36)

A chuva deu um salto por cima do Algarve literalmente. Apanhei um aguaceiro forte por volta das 17h 30 ao chegar a Loulé e depois quase que limpou.

Nada de especial a apontar por cá no dia de hoje.


----------



## Sulman (2 Mar 2010 às 19:47)

vagas disse:


> Sublinho Montemor e Évora estavam iguais, agora chuva fraca neste momento



O mesmo acontece aqui neste momento, chuva fraca com muita água a escorrer pelas ruas.


----------



## actioman (2 Mar 2010 às 21:20)

Grande chuvada aqui pela cidade! 

Ainda foram aproximadamente 15mm olhando para os dados do IM! 

Neste momento não chove, a temperatura é de 11ºC e a pressão atmosférica está nos 1004hPa mas já com indicação de subida.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2010 às 22:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,4 ºC (11h19)
Temperatura mínima = 7,0 ºC (07h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa

*Tarde e início da noite com chuva.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,0 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2010 às 22:20)

Boas, por aqui, a chuva não quis nada com nós, mas ainda bem, já que o mar está a fazer das suas, em pouco por todo o Algarve, a baixa de Tavira e de Ferragudo ficaram inundadas durante a preia-mar, na Ilha da Fuzeta o mar abriu uma nova barra, por isso, o Algarve vai precisar de muito trabalho quando o tempo melhorar para compor toda a costa, senão este ano, é que não temos praia para ninguém. http://www.barlavento.online.pt/ tem umas fotos de Tavira, de Ferragudo e da Praia de Faro.  .


----------



## actioman (2 Mar 2010 às 22:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, a chuva não quis nada com nós, mas ainda bem, já que o mar está a fazer das suas, em pouco por todo o Algarve, a baixa de Tavira e de Ferragudo ficaram inundadas durante a preia-mar, na Ilha da Fuzeta o mar abriu uma nova barra, por isso, o Algarve vai precisar de muito trabalho quando o tempo melhorar para compor toda a costa, senão este ano, é que não temos praia para ninguém. http://www.barlavento.online.pt/ tem umas fotos de Tavira, de Ferragudo e da Praia de Faro.  .



Ainda alagou bem! 

Por aqui, neste momento, mais uma pequena "dose" de chuva moderada!


----------



## Redfish (3 Mar 2010 às 09:18)

O Dia amanheceu com mt chuva.
Actualmente chove moderado a forte e a temperatura ronda os 11º


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2010 às 09:32)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o dia também amanheceu com chuva! Levo 5,8mm acumulados até agora. O vento está fraco, com rajadas moderadas. A temperatura está nos 14,1ºC.

A maré de ontem à tarde (que de acordo com os pescadores, terá sido a maior), provocou algumas inundações na baixa de Ferragudo, dada a cota elevada a que o rio Arade chegou. Felizmente não provocou danos de maior.


----------



## Girino (3 Mar 2010 às 09:54)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu muito nublado: 7/8 Cb

Chuva moderada e neblina

Visibilidade horizontal: 4Km

Vento
Rumo: 160º
Intensidade: 24 Km/h
Rajada: 36Km/h

Temperatura: 11.5º
Hr:93%

Pressão nmm: 1003.1 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 14,6mm (últimas 24h)


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2010 às 11:54)

Chove torrencialmente em Lagoa neste momento!!
Fiquei sem net no Sitio das Fontes!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Mar 2010 às 12:15)

V.R.S.A.

Boas, 

Por aqui acordei bem, ao som da bela trovoada e aguaceiros fortes 

Por agora sem chuva mas muitas celulas ao redor...

Já agora, o Rio Guadiana esta madrugada saltou para terra, por volta das 4:00 da manha!
Inundou a baixa de Castro Marim, e algumas zonas em Vila real de Santo António na zona mais baixa do Jardim da Marginal...
Hoje poderá saltar de novo


----------



## Girino (3 Mar 2010 às 12:20)

*Sines 1200 UTC*

Céu encoberto: 3/8 Cb e 5/8 Cu

Aguaceiro durante a hora precedente

Altura base das nuvens: 450m

Visibilidade horizontal: 10 Km

Vento
Rumo: 180º
Intensidade: 31 Km/h
Rajada: 54Km/h

Temperatura: 14,1º
Hr:92%

Pressão nmm: 1002,5 hPa (descendo)

Precipitação: 21,1mm (últimas 24h)


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2010 às 12:29)

Novo aguaceiro forte por aqui neste momento!!!
As gaivotas andam aqui pela cidade de Lagoa! "Tempestade" no mar, pela certa!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2010 às 14:27)

Continua o chove, pára, chove, pára, ... mais um aguaceiro forte neste momento!
Sigo com 8,6mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Girino (3 Mar 2010 às 15:06)

*Sines 1500 UTC*

Céu muito nublado: 3/8 Cb e 3/8 Cu

Aguaceiro durante a hora precedente e precipitação à vista

Altura base das nuvens: 450m

Visibilidade horizontal: 15 Km

Vento
Rumo: 250º
Intensidade: 26 Km/h

Temperatura: 15,5º
Hr:90%

Pressão nmm: 1002,5 hPa (estacionária)

Precipitação: 22,9mm (últimas 24h)


----------



## actioman (3 Mar 2010 às 15:37)

Dia com céu "carregado", mas só depois de almoço a chuva apareceu e apesar de não se muita, pelo menos não se resume a chuviscos!

Neste momento chove e registo 12ºC. A pressão Atmosférica é de 1005hPa. O vento de SE, ainda se fez sentir durante a manhã.


----------



## Stormm (3 Mar 2010 às 16:15)

Boas, esta manhã estoiraram 3 trovoes por cima do meu prédio quando ia para o trabalho acompanhados por chuva forte.
O dia tem sido de chuva por vezes forte com algumas abertas e com vento a atingir rajadas fortes de Oeste, Sudoeste.
À cerca de 10 minutos caiu um bom pé de água, mas neste momento o sol volta espreitar


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2010 às 16:51)

Neste momento o céu está menos nublado, com o sol a brilhar durante mais tempo. Os últimos aguaceiros que ocorreram depois da hora de almoço, renderam mais uns mm. No Sitio das Fontes, o acumulado de hoje é de 11mm.

Entretanto, tive a oportunidade de ir tirando umas fotos hoje. Aqui ficam algumas:

Uma estrada de acesso a Ferragudo, antes dos aguaceiros mais intensos:




A mesma estrada, esta tarde, já com um caudal maior:








Entrada em Ferragudo:










Maré cheia desta tarde, em Ferragudo:
















Saida da barra do Arade. Quem descobrir onde está o molhe, ganha um prémio:











Entretanto, volta a chover por aqui!


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2010 às 17:25)

nessas fotos da foz do rio arade, ecobcg, a maré estava imensa
estas marés de equinocio são loucas
olha, os pontões estão danificados...mas...e a praia?


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2010 às 17:32)

stormy disse:


> olha, os pontões estão danificados...mas...e a praia?



Em principio os pontões estão ok, mas como estavam submersos, fica a dúvida. Amanhã passo por lá para verificar! Mas têm estado a levar "porrada" da grossa!

Quanto à praia, pois... no lado do rio, está ok (apenas reduzida a metade com a maré cheia), agora no lado do mar, a conversa é outra! O mar tem tirado imensa areia das praias e chegado a locais onde dificilmente chega.
Fica um exemplo, na praia de Vale de Olival, esta manhã:




A esta hora, está pessoal da ARH no local, a acompanhar a situação! A ver se o mar, agora com a maré cheia, não deita abaixo este restaurante. Se verificarem, as marcas mais claras dos pilares de madeira, dizem respeito ao nível normal da areia!!


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2010 às 19:41)

mas na maré alta a praia fica submersa.. ou o mar consegue passar dum lado p´ro outro?


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2010 às 19:54)

stormy disse:


> mas na maré alta a praia fica submersa.. ou o mar consegue passar dum lado p´ro outro?



Estás a perguntar sobre qual praia?
A praia do Molhe, que como o nome indica, fica mesmo junto ao molhe, estava hoje (e ontem), completamente submersa e com o mar a passar de um lado para o outro. A praia de Ferragudo, fica um pouco mais para o interior do rio e é bem grande, pelo que com esta maré, apenas ficou reduzida (numa boa parte) na sua extensão.

As restantes praias do litoral, com estas marés, têm ficado praticamente sem areal nenhum, com o mar a ocupá-las por inteiro e a praia a "desaparecer"!!

Tenho umas fotos novas do restaurante que já falei acima! São impressionantes! Já cá as coloco!


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2010 às 19:56)

Apenas para colocar a reportagem do Barlavento online sobre a Praia de Faro. Interessante o raro aparecimento das Caravelas Portuguesas, espécie de alforrecas bastante venenosas. Acho que desta vez é que foi de vez. A dita praia deve ter desaparecido. A dentada na areia foi valente não só em Faro como no calçadão de Quarteira... 

http://www.barlavento.online.pt/index.php/noticia?id=40225

Parque da entrada da Praia de Faro...





Zona dos bares junto à colónia balnear do Refúgio Aboim Ascenção...





E as ditas Caravelas Portuguesas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2010 às 23:58)

Boas, por aqui, hoje um dia de aguaceiros fortes, trovoada de manhã.

Vejam este vídeo neste site: www.passeios-ria-formosa.com na Ilha da Fuzeta, é impressionante.

Nunca lembro-me de o mar causar tantos estragos como este inverno, mas sobretudo desde de Fevereiro de 2008 que o Algarve tem sido atingido por fortes ondulações.


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2010 às 00:06)

Grandes registos ecobcg e Agreste! 

Muita água aí pelos Algarves!  Pena os estragos nas praias...

Por cá a chuva veio em força ao final da tarde e ainda se registaram quase 9mm de precipitação (segundo os dados do IM).

A máxima do dia foi de 14,5ºC e a mínima de 7,8ºC.

A temperatura actual é de 10,5ºC, a pressão atmosférica está nos 1011hPa e a HR é de 90%.


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2010 às 12:21)

Boas pessoal!

Por aqui no dia que poderia-mos ter algum Sol tem estado assim:






A temperatura actual é de 10ºC, H.R. nos 93% e a pressão atmosférica 1017hPa. Parece que agora está a querer levantar o nevoeiro .

Resumindo dia fresco e muito húmido por estas bandas.


----------



## meteo (4 Mar 2010 às 20:33)

actioman disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Por aqui no dia que poderia-mos ter algum Sol tem estado assim:
> 
> ...



É bom o Alentejo ter muita chuva agora,e nevoeiro quando não chove 
Para assim aguentar melhor o Verão Alentejano que é sempre um verdadeiro forno...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2010 às 22:03)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,2 ºC (14h17)
Temperatura mínima = 7,0 ºC (07h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Acentuada subida da temperatura máxima, depois de uma manhã com nevoeiro.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *17,2 ºC* (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 7,0 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Sulman (4 Mar 2010 às 22:12)

Não sei se repararam mas o modelo GFS está a dar neve ou aguaneve para Portalegre, Estremoz, Arraiolos e para muitas terras do alentejo para segunda. Está tudo crazyy!


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2010 às 23:30)

meteo disse:


> É bom o Alentejo ter muita chuva agora,e nevoeiro quando não chove
> Para assim aguentar melhor o Verão Alentejano que é sempre um verdadeiro forno...



Haa mas eu adoro nevoeiro e Inverno e frio e chuva e frio e NEVE!! Por isso foi uma manhã deliciosa! 

Gerofil essa tua máxima foi um bocado alta na EMA de Estremoz foi de apenas 15,4ºC 

A minha máxima praticamente coincidiu com a do IM aqui da terrinha e foi de 15,6ºC, a mínima chegou aos 7ºC.

O dia foi marcado pelo nevoeiro até ao final da manhã. Pela tarde o céu alternou entre o parcialmente nublado e o muito nublado, com algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a pintar o horizonte! 

Neste momento registo:

Temperatura: 11,4ºC
H.R.: 85º%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1015hPa e já em descida.

Sulmam, ainda é cedo para haver certezas, mas parece ser mais um devaneio do GFS do que outra coisa


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2010 às 10:38)

actioman disse:


> Gerofil essa tua máxima foi um bocado alta na EMA de Estremoz foi de apenas 15,4ºC



Simples: a estação do IM de Estremoz fica numa área rural, a vários quilómetros da cidade; os meus registos são tirados no interior da cidade.
Quando chegar o bom tempo,com a presença de um anticiclone e inversão térmica, então aí as diferenças são enormes na temperatura mínima entre os meus registos e os da estação do IM ...


----------



## actioman (5 Mar 2010 às 13:41)

Gerofil disse:


> Simples: a estação do IM de Estremoz fica numa área rural, a vários quilómetros da cidade; os meus registos são tirados no interior da cidade.
> Quando chegar o bom tempo,com a presença de um anticiclone e inversão térmica, então aí as diferenças são enormes na temperatura mínima entre os meus registos e os da estação do IM ...



Ok! 

Por cá a chuva fraca e os chuviscos têm sido a nota dominante, nunca havendo registos com mais de 1mm por hora:






A minha mínima até ao momento foi de 10,6ºC.
Neste momento tenho 13,4ºC e uma pressão atmosférica de 1010hPa com sinal de descida.


----------



## CMPunk (5 Mar 2010 às 15:20)

Ora boas a todos
Esta semana está complicado chover algo aqui em Faro, as vezes parece que temos aqui um escudo a proteger da chuva.
Ora por Faro os Valores estão muito fracos ainda. O Aeroporto de Faro registou até ao momento 0.9mm e o Turismo 0.6mm
Tem sido só chuviscos e mais nada, o Vento já foi mais forte mas agora está fraco/moderado. Ainda espero por alguma chuva forte mas acho complicado, no Radar do IM tudo se desvia para Sul de Espanha e no Centro do País é onde chove bem. Já me faz lembrar a Quarta Feira que foi o mesmo
Tenho pena de ver pouca gente aqui do Algarve a deixar aqui posts, fugiu tudo? 

Bem, deixo aqui os dados da Estação de Turismo de Faro. 

Muito Nublado  - Base nuvens 2438 metros
Temperatura do ar: 15.3°C
Humidade actual: 94%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1004.8 Milibares
Vento de SE
Max 45.1 Km/H  Média 10 min 25.7 Km/H
Precipitação hoje - 0.6 mm
Precipitação Março - 5.8 mm


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mar 2010 às 15:23)

Por aqui o dia tem sido de céu muito nublado, mas com muito pouca chuva, pois o acumulado vais nuns significativos 0,8mm desde as 00h. Para já, a chuva tem-se desviado toda ou para a zona de Lisboa, ou para o Sul de Espanha. Não sei se ainda virá alguma precipitação durante esta tarde e ate final do dia, mas estava à espera de um pouquinho mais (pelo menos uns 5mm)!

O vento tem estado fraco a moderado, e a temperatura está nos 16,1ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Mar 2010 às 18:06)

Dia..parvo..aqui pelo Redondo!

A tarde tem sido sempre um pinga pinga aborrecido, que nem a estação regista 

4,1mm acumulados até agora desde as 00:00h.

Temperatura Max de 13,6ºC 

12ºC neste momento; 1007hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2010 às 21:44)

Já choveu bem forte por aqui há coisa de meia hora durante uns 10 minutos.
Agora ora chove moderado ou pinga muito fraco. Acho que esta noite promete.
Tudo vai depender  da deslocação da depressão que está a oeste da nossa costa ocidental.
Por agora o tecto de nuvens está muito baixo, a prometer uma noite bem chuvosa


----------



## actioman (5 Mar 2010 às 22:12)

Por aqui igualmente tem sido um dia bem chuvoso, em especial ao final da tarde e até ao presente momento! Dias assim é que eu gosto! 

A temperatura é de 11,3ºC e a pressão atmosférica está nos 1007hPa.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Mar 2010 às 22:24)

*Dados Actuais : *


> céu muito nublado / aguaceiros fracos

> vento fraco

> 12.0ºC


* dia marcado pelo céu encoberto com chuva fraca a moderada..


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2010 às 22:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,3 ºC (14h24)
Temperatura mínima = 10,8 ºC (07h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*A passagem dos sistemas frontais ao final da tarde originaram muita precipitação.*

O iMapWearther localiza agora imensas descargas eléctricas pelo interior do sotavento algarvio ...

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,2 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 7,0 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Brunomc (6 Mar 2010 às 00:08)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 12.5ºC


----------



## Girino (6 Mar 2010 às 09:54)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu nublado: 5/8 Cb ; 1/8 Cu ; 1/8 Ci

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 50 Km

Vento
Rumo: 230º
Intensidade: Calma

Temperatura: 13,6º
Hr:91%

Temperatura mínima: 12,7º

Pressão nmm: 1003,6 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 9,7mm (últimas 24h)


----------



## Brunomc (6 Mar 2010 às 10:27)

Bom Dia..

neste momento cai um aguaceiro forte por Vendas Novas..


----------



## trovoadas (6 Mar 2010 às 11:14)

Tou descontente com esta depressão!!! Está tudo a ir para Espanha, trovoada e chuva.
Do outro lado da fronteira deve ser o dilúvio altêntico a julgar pelas imagens de radar do IM.
Bom acho que esgotaram-se as hipóteses para as próximas semanas e depois de mais uns dias de aguaceiros que ainda teremos virá finalmente o bom tempo ou pelo menos tempo mais primaveril.

Ainda aguardo um aguaceiro mais forte para hoje mas talvez não se concretize, contudo o céu está a encobrir em relação ao inicio da manhã.


----------



## Manuel Brito (6 Mar 2010 às 11:18)

Boas.
Chove em Faro há mais ou menos 5 minutos.
Total de hoje: 0.4mm
Vento: 160º 10kt
Pressão: 1005Hpa
Visibilidade: 1500m
Temperatura: 17ºC
Humidade: 95%


----------



## Girino (6 Mar 2010 às 12:15)

*Sines 1200 UTC*

Céu nublado: 2/8 Cu ; 1/8 Cb ; 3/8 Ci

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 60 Km

Vento
Rumo: Variável
Intensidade: 11 Km/h

Temperatura: 17,1º

Hr: 79%

Água do mar: 15,2º

Pressão nmm: 1004,5 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 9,7mm (últimas 24h)


----------



## Brunomc (6 Mar 2010 às 12:41)

chove forte desde o 12h15 e ainda nao parou  por Montemor-o-Novo o cenário ainda deve ser pior..


----------



## trepkos (6 Mar 2010 às 12:49)

Brunomc disse:


> chove forte desde o 12h15 e ainda nao parou  por Montemor-o-Novo o cenário ainda deve ser pior..



Por aqui choveu torrencialmente durante largos minutos, mais uma chuvada a juntar aquelas que caíram durante toda a madrugada.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Mar 2010 às 14:04)

por aqui continuam os aguaceiros moderados a fortes 

acho que a partir das 15h ou 16h melhora o tempo (aqui)

é esperar pra ver


----------



## ALV72 (6 Mar 2010 às 15:09)

E por VRSA, deve estar a chover a potes pelo radar não ?
O que é que dizes Tornado ?

Um abraço
Joao


----------



## Girino (6 Mar 2010 às 15:13)

*Sines 1500 UTC*

Céu nublado: 1/8 CB ; 1/8 Cu ; 3/8 Ci

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 70 Km

Vento
Rumo: 250º (ESE)
Intensidade: 11 Km/h

Temperatura: 14,7ºC

Hr: 81%

Pressão nmm: 1005,1 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 9,7mm (últimas 24h)


----------



## Brunomc (6 Mar 2010 às 15:32)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado / aguaceiros fracos

> vento fraco

> --ºC  [ não disponivel ]


* aguaceiros fracos na ultima meia hora e céu muito escuro a SW/W


----------



## actioman (6 Mar 2010 às 16:15)

Por aqui estou surpreso e desiludido com o dia, esperava mais do que na realidade tem vindo a acontecer.
Não fossem alguns aguaceiros da madrugada e inicio da manhã, isto seria um dia praticamente seco. 

Na zona do ]ToRnAdO[ é que parece estar a cair uma boa quantidade de precipitação! Estranho ele não estar a relatar nada! 






Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos.
Temperatura: 10ºC
H.R.: 89%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1007hPa


----------



## Stormm (6 Mar 2010 às 16:21)

Neste momento 0 chuva e 0 trovoadas desde esta manha


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2010 às 16:45)

Alandroal: Chove mderadamente na última meia hora. 
Mas o SAT24 mostra que a precipitação deverá terminar brevemente ...

RECORTES DA IMPRENSA:

*Elvas: prédio desaba e deixa família sem casa *– Um prédio ruiu parcialmente, na madrugada de sábado, no centro histórico da cidade de Elvas sem causar feridos. No entanto, uma família de quatro pessoas ficou desalojada, informa a Lusa.
Os membros da família, um casal e dois filhos, um dos quais tetraplégico, estavam a dormir quando a derrocada aconteceu, cerca das 06:30. A zona mais afectada foi a cozinha, onde «o tecto ruiu completamente». «A sorte foi ser de noite. Se fosse durante o dia, tinha morrido ali, pois estou quase sempre na cozinha», referiu a mãe.
A casa, propriedade do Exército no centro histórico de Elvas, «há muito que ameaçava ruir», explicou um dos filhos. O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Elvas, que se deslocou ao local, garantiu que a autarquia vai disponibilizar uma casa no bairro da Boa-Fé para esta família de quatro elementos. A derrocada destruiu também por completo uma viatura, que se encontrava estacionada ilegalmente junto ao prédio que ruiu, uma zona que já estava sinalizada pelas autoridades como interdita. (Fonte: tvi24)

*Estrada entre Elvas e Portalegre interdita devido à chuva* – A forte chuvada que hoje fustigou o norte do Alentejo provocou o corte do trânsito entre Elvas e Portalegre devido à acumulação de água na via, disse à agência Lusa um autarca local. O presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Santa Eulália (Elvas) indicou que o trânsito está cortado desde hoje de madrugada junto à ponte do túnel do caminho-de-ferro. O ribeiro do Torrão apresenta “um caudal muito intenso, não possibilitando o escoamento de tanta água que surgiu com a elevada precipitação”, explicou o autarca. “O entupimento do pontão pode estar na origem desta inundação, mas primeiro temos de escoar a água para podermos solucionar o problema”, sublinhou.
No local, onde a estrada está cortada, decorrem hoje os trabalhos de escoamento das águas, recorrendo a uma retro-escavadora e a “motores de bomba para sugar o excesso de água”. Segundo o autarca, “é comum haver concentração de água nesta zona, mas não desta maneira. Isto é uma situação excepcional, aliás basta ver que estamos aqui a trabalhar desde madrugada”.
Um habitante naquela freguesia confessa “que há muitos anos não chovia de forma a provocar uma inundação destas”; trabalhando na agricultura, explica que há uma semana que está parado. “Os terrenos estão de tal forma ensopados que não é possível circular com os tractores”, relatou.
Como alternativa, o trânsito entre Elvas e Portalegre está a ser desviado para Campo Maior ou através da estrada que liga a freguesia de Barbacena (Elvas) à vila de Monforte e posteriormente através do Itinerário Principal 2 (IP2). A reabertura da estrada está pendente das condições meteorológicas. (Fonte: Ionline)


----------



## Levante (6 Mar 2010 às 16:51)

Stormm disse:


> Neste momento 0 chuva e 0 trovoadas desde esta manha



Chuva 0?! Houve um bom aguaceiro por volta das 12h. E aquela célula quase estacionária durante a tarde ao largo do sotavento também deve ter deixado uns valentes mm entre Tavira e VRSA. Se fosse de noite seria visível actividade eléctrica certamente, à semelhança do que aconteceu ontem à noite.
E não acho que devemos estar "descontentes" com a depressão. Hoje (em conformidade com todo o Inverno), em toda a Andaluzia ocidental e zona do Estreito tem chovido "a potes", em particular na região de Cadiz e Algeciras, com registos acima de 50mm junto à costa e de 100mm nalgumas estações das serras, o que fez aumentar o caudal de muitos rios e isolar localidades, como Chiclana de la Frontera. 
Muito sinceramente, apesar de ser um fascinado por eventos meteorológicos severos, acho que devemos ponderar um pouco quando dizemos que uma depressão desilude. Basta ver o estado em que estão as ilhas da Ria Formosa, recordar o sucedido na Madeira e verificar os registos de pluviosidade assustadores bem aqui ao lado em Espanha para desejar que uma depressão desiluda...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Mar 2010 às 17:13)

V.R.S.A.

Boas tardes,

Por aqui a temp_media durante a tarde 14.5ºC...

Chuva intensa durante 3 horas e está tudo inundado...

Agora precipitação fraca!!


P.S. Sem PC em cas


----------



## actioman (6 Mar 2010 às 17:23)

Não sendo o melhor local "Seguimento Sul", mas por estar directamente relacionado com as duas noticias que referiu o Gerofil, confesso que novidade para mim , sobre os estragos provocados por este Inverno rigoroso. Aqui lhes deixo dois links com algumas imagens do triste acontecimento:



> *Derrocada de casa em Elvas *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> *Santa Eulália: Estrada Inundada*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na minha opinião pessoal, se a primeira notícia é deverás preocupante e com um desfecho que acabou por não ser o pior felismente (perda de vidas humanas), a segunda é descabida e com tons de alarmismo. Pois com aquela quantidade de água acumulada, já por ali passei algumas vezes de carro sem problema algum (uns 30 ou 40 cm de água) e até a pé com botas de borracha se atravessa a estrada... Se for numa vertente de precaução não vá acabar por subir mais o nível da água, até entendo. Agora pelo caudal das fotos... 

A temperatura aqui pela minha zona tem vindo a baixar lentamente e já se nota a diferença para com os outros dias. Neste momento registo 10ºC e chuviscos.


----------



## Levante (6 Mar 2010 às 18:05)

Célula a descer a serra vinda NE, céu fantástico cor de trovoada, cortinas de chuva cada vez mais próximas, arco iris... a ver se ainda toca aqui! Na serra deve ter deixado uns valentes mm certamente!


----------



## Girino (6 Mar 2010 às 18:15)

*Sines 1800 UTC*

Céu pouco nublado: 1/8 Cb ; 1/8 Cu ; 1/8 Ci

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 70 Km

Vento
Rumo: 250º (W)
Intensidade: 07 Km/h
Rajada: 18 Km/h

Temperatura: 13,7ºC

Hr: 84%

Pressão nmm: 1006,9 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 4,1mm (últimas 24h)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Mar 2010 às 19:13)

V.R.S.A.
Chove torrencialmnte neste momento  

Uma casa já ruio!!!


----------



## actioman (6 Mar 2010 às 22:53)

Por aqui voltou a chover à pouco. A temperatura é neste momento de 9,3ºC. A pressão atmosférica lá vai subindo, estando nos actuais 1011hPa.


----------



## Girino (7 Mar 2010 às 09:22)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu muito nublado: 2/8 Cu ; 7/8 SCu

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 70 Km

Vento
Rumo: 260º (W)
Intensidade: 16 Km/h
Rajada: 22 Km/h

Temperatura: 14,7ºC

Hr: 82%

Temperatura mínima : 12,1ºC

Pressão nmm: 1012,3 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 0,0 mm (últimas 24h)


----------



## Girino (7 Mar 2010 às 12:11)

*Sines 1200 UTC*

Céu nublado: 2/8 Cb ; 2/8 Cu ; 1/8 SCu

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 60 Km

Vento
Rumo: 240º (WSW)
Intensidade: 18 Km/h
Rajada: 29 Km/h

Temperatura: 15,9ºC

Hr: 81%

Pressão nmm: 1012,4 hPa (subindo e depois descendo)

Precipitação: 0,2 mm (últimas 24h)

Estado do mar:
Ondulação Oeste com 2,5m
Temperatura da água: 15,3ºC


----------



## Girino (7 Mar 2010 às 15:06)

*Sines 1500 UTC*

Céu nublado com precipitação à vista: 3/8 Cb ; 3/8 Cu

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 70 Km

Vento
Rumo: 250º (W)
Intensidade: 18 Km/h

Temperatura: 15,9ºC

Hr: 83%

Pressão nmm: 1012,0 hPa (descendo e depois estacionária)

Precipitação: 0,2 mm (últimas 24h)


----------



## actioman (7 Mar 2010 às 15:48)

Por cá a noite foi fresquinha com uma de 8,2ºC. E caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada e inicio manhã.

Neste momento céu nublado, com algumas abertas esporádicas, a temperatura actual é de 15ºC, H.R.: 73% e pressão atmosférica está nos 1010hPa.

É um dia com algumas formações engraçadas:


----------



## Brunomc (7 Mar 2010 às 16:20)

cheguei agora a Vendas Novas..tive na Barragem dos Minutos em Montemor-o-Novo

por volta das 15h quando me encontrava na barragem caiu um aguaceiro moderado a forte  que durou ai uns 15 minutos..






neste momento aqui por Vendas Novas o céu encontra-se muito nublado com algumas abertas..o vento é fraco


----------



## Girino (7 Mar 2010 às 18:15)

*Sines 1800 UTC*

Céu muito nublado ; Aguaceiro fraco : 4/9 Cb ; 1/8 Cu ; 3/8 SCu

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 60 Km

Vento
Rumo: 290º (WNW)
Intensidade: 11 Km/h
Rajada: 21 Km/h
Temperatura: 13,8ºC

Hr: 89%

Pressão nmm: 1011,9 hPa (subindo e depois descendo)

Temperatura máxima do dia: 16,8ºC

Precipitação: 1,2 mm (últimas 24h)


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2010 às 21:13)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 10.2ºC
actual: 13.6ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2010 às 22:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,8 ºC (13h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,2 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 7,0 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 11:26)

Manhã um pouco diferente do habitual. Pelas 9h estavam 11ºC e neste momento registo 7,1ºC e descendo. Pode-se comprovar isso mesmo na nova estação de Campo Maior do meu vizinho jmll, que próximo das 11h já registava 7ºC. E pela EMA do IM em Portalegre pelas 10H tinham 5,3ºC.






Vamos ver como acaba este cocktail meteorológico ao final da noite de hoje e próxima madrugada.

A pressão atmosférica é actualmente de 1010hPa e a HR está nos 84%.

Embora a EMA oficial do IM registe às 10h: 0,2mm de precipitação, deve ser por neblina ou nevoeiro, já que a mesma se situa num vale. E por aqui não choveu até ao momento.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2010 às 11:46)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com o céu muito nublado. tendo começado a chover, de forma fraca, por volta das 11h. Neste momento tenho 0,6mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes (0,2mm dos quais, provenientes da condensação da humidade que se fez sentir esta noite). A temperatura minima da noite foi de 12,4ºC. Neste momento estou com 14,9ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2010 às 12:20)

Boas, por aqui, já chove de forma fraca. Há tanto tempo que não chovia, já tinha saudades.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2010 às 15:14)

Convido os vistantes do forum a passear pelo Algarve para verem o do 8 ao 80 em que a nossa região se transformou!!! Isto deita água por todos os poros é o altêntico dilúvio que caiu estes últimos 3 meses. Nunca vi tanta água na minha vida. É impressionate!!!
O pessoal do Minho fartava-se de rir com este meu post mas para o pessoal do Algarve esta abundância é impressionante se isto continua ainda ultrapassamos os totais anuais do Minho e Douro Litoral.

E por hoje continua, chove fraco mas chove chove que não pára
Dia mesmo


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2010 às 15:27)

trovoadas disse:


> Convido os vistantes do forum a passear pelo Algarve para verem o do 8 ao 80 em que a nossa região se transformou!!! Isto deita água por todos os poros é o altêntico dilúvio que caiu estes últimos 3 meses. Nunca vi tanta água na minha vida. É impressionate!!!
> O pessoal do Minho fartava-se de rir com este meu post mas para o pessoal do Algarve esta abundância é impressionante se isto continua ainda ultrapassamos os totais anuais do Minho e Douro Litoral.
> 
> E por hoje continua, chove fraco mas chove chove que não pára
> Dia mesmo



Confirmo perfeitamente essa abundância de água!! Aqui para estes lados também está tudo a deitar água por todo o lado! Existem terrenos encharcados e com grandes "lagos" artificiais, o que já não acontecia há alguns anos! Nada mau este Inverno! Por aqui hoje já vou com 5,6mm acumulados e ainda está para durar!


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 15:59)

Dia com grande sensação de frio,não sei se é psicológico ou de já ter o corpo habituado a temperaturas mais amenas, mas custa andar na rua! E eu que adoro a sensação do frio .

Neste momento 7ºC e começam a cair algumas gotas dispersas do céu, parecem gelo!  Mas são água 

A pressão é de 1007hPa e com decida acentuada. A HR é actualmente de 72% e não estava prevista ser tão baixa, poderá ser bom... Veremos. O vento também já está a rodar de Norte para ENE.

Dizem os mais velhos que está um céu de neve, se não cair aqui andará perto!E acho que são palavras sábias. 









Edito apenas para acrescentar que fui espreitar o site do companheiro Kraliv e a temperatura por lá também já deu um trambolhão de 5 graus em 2 horas!, ora vejam:





Fonte: MeteoRedondo


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2010 às 16:08)

actioman disse:


> Dia com grande sensação de frio,não sei se é psicológico ou de já ter o corpo habituado a temperaturas mais amenas, mas custa andar na rua! E eu que adoro a sensação do frio .
> 
> Neste momento 7ºC e começam a cair algumas gotas dispersas do céu, parecem gelo!  Mas são água
> 
> ...



Então boa sorte para aí, porque aqui sigo com o vento de sudoeste, dia abafado com temperatura de 13 graus. Chove com pouca intensidade, mas dentro de umas horas virá com mais força.


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 16:14)

David sf disse:


> Então boa sorte para aí, porque aqui sigo com o vento de sudoeste, dia abafado com temperatura de 13 graus. Chove com pouca intensidade, mas dentro de umas horas virá com mais força.



Estás onde? E Portel?

Eu por aqui não espero nenhuma surpresa, agora para Portalegre cidade sim estou confiante. 

Por aqui começa a chover com mais intensidade, o típico chuvisco. A temperatura desce agora até aos 6,5ºC E vento a variar entre o NE e o ENE.


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2010 às 16:22)

actioman disse:


> Estás onde? E Portel?
> 
> Eu por aqui não espero nenhuma surpresa, agora para Portalegre cidade sim estou confiante.
> 
> Por aqui começa a chover com mais intensidade, o típico chuvisco. A temperatura desce agora até aos 6,5ºC E vento a variar entre o NE e o ENE.



Se bem que não pareça pela temperatura, estou mesmo em Portel.


----------



## rozzo (8 Mar 2010 às 16:25)

David sf disse:


> Se bem que não pareça pela temperatura, estou mesmo em Portel.



Pois é, esta noite algures pelo Alentejo vai haver uma zona de transição brutal em pouco espaço!

E espera-se que algures pelo meio.. Se "faça chocapic"!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2010 às 16:35)

Bom, a chuvinha que estava a cair com um rate de 1mm/h desde esta manhã. subiu de intensidade nos últimos minutos, para os 7mm/h. Ainda não parou, e com isto o acumulado de hoje vai em 8,2mm!


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 16:58)

David sf disse:


> Se bem que não pareça pela temperatura, estou mesmo em Portel.



Pois eu até duvidei pela temperatura . Mas como viste no Redondo era assim até à poucas horas atrás e depois pumba, caiu a temperatura e já vão nos 6,8ºC




rozzo disse:


> Pois é, esta noite algures pelo Alentejo vai haver uma zona de transição brutal em pouco espaço!
> 
> E espera-se que algures pelo meio.. Se "faça chocapic"!



Esperemos que sim!  Eu aponto para Portalegre e arredores.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2010 às 16:59)

Estremoz: Céu encoberto, vento do quadrante leste e com chuva fraca desde as 14h00. A temperatura em torno dos 8 ºC. 
Logo mais, quando o vento rodar para norte, a precipitação termina e o céu ficará pouco nublado; o ar frio em altitude tenderá a baixar de altitude, o que vai fazer baixar a temperatura durante a madrugada para valores perto dos 0ºC.

A boa notícia é que finalmente parece que vamos estar uma semana sem precipitação, segundo o GFS.


----------



## amando96 (8 Mar 2010 às 17:38)

Por aqui choveu todo o dia, agora está a vir algum nevoeiro, mas nesta zona há sempre nevoeiro a tarde.
há 3 noites tive 18mm desde as 2 da manha, até ao meio dia.
Hoje ainda não fui ver porque não queria ficar molhado :P

Só é pena não virem umas trovoadas ou granizo


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2010 às 17:42)

A temperatura já caiu em Évora, entre as 16 e as 17 passou dos 11 para os 8. Aqui deverá cair dentro de duas ou três horas. Para já 10,5 graus e a chover moderadamente.


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 17:49)

Por aqui 5,6ºC e descendo a chuva já cai com vontade! 

Sensação térmica muito desagradável agora. 

A pressão é agora de 1005hPa a HR é que já vai disparada nos 84%.


----------



## Kraliv (8 Mar 2010 às 17:51)

Boas,


Tá frio por estas bandas   6,2ºC








Queda razoável da temperatura...








e tem chovido ligeiramente nestas últimas 3 horas










O Actio(n)man  elvense está em pulgas 



.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Mar 2010 às 18:23)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu encoberto / chuva moderada 

> vento fraco

> 11.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2010 às 18:36)

Brunomc disse:


> 11.5ºC



Interessante registo de Évora com 7,9 ºC às 17h, na EMA do aeródromo.


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 19:10)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Interessante registo de Évora com 7,9 ºC às 17h, na EMA do aeródromo.



Sim interessantes fronteiras entre o ar frio e a massa mais quente! 

Por aqui nos 5ºC já há um bom bocado, teima em não descer mais. Pelo radar a precipitação já tem um fim à vista e daqui a mais 3 horas acaba-se . e termina assim a hipótese de chegar a cair alguns flocos por estas bandas alentejanas .

O MeteoPtg ainda não disse nada é porque não haverá nada a destacar pela capital do distrito.


----------



## Sissi (8 Mar 2010 às 19:36)

actioman disse:


> Sim interessantes fronteiras entre o ar frio e a massa mais quente!
> 
> Por aqui nos 5ºC já há um bom bocado, teima em não descer mais. Pelo radar a precipitação já tem um fim à vista e daqui a mais 3 horas acaba-se . e termina assim a hipótese de chegar a cair alguns flocos por estas bandas alentejanas .
> 
> O MeteoPtg ainda não disse nada é porque não haverá nada a destacar pela capital do distrito.



Boa tarde vizinhança!!

O MeteoPtg, só soube das prespectivas há pouco, por mim, como não tenho estação metereológica ele disse-me que numa hora desceram 2º e que ha pouco estavam 4,9º, ou seja a tendência está lá e claro continua a chover com bastante abundância aqui pela cidade!!

Um abraço!


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2010 às 19:40)

Portalegre com pouco mais de 3 graus às 7 da tarde, segundo o IM. Évora vai em queda livre, já na casa dos 6. Por aqui ainda nos 8,5, Beja com 11. Em São Mamede deve começar agora a nevar, e ainda temos precipitação pelo menos até à meia noite. E pode ser que depois venham uns aguaceiros.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Mar 2010 às 19:41)

finalmente parou de chover e ja tenho 9.5°C


----------



## Sissi (8 Mar 2010 às 19:45)

Pessoal acabei de saber que em Marvão (Portalegre) já está a nevar!!

Portalegre, a neve cá te espera!!


----------



## Sulman (8 Mar 2010 às 19:52)

Arraiolos: Chove intensamente e a temperatura está a descer bem, agora 5,2º. Será Será?


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2010 às 19:55)

Sissi disse:


> Pessoal acabei de saber que em Marvão (Portalegre) já está a nevar!!
> 
> Portalegre, a neve cá te espera!!



Óptimo, está a correr bem. Interessante que a previsão descritiva do IM  não menciona cotas de neve para o centro e sul  partir da tarde.


----------



## Sulman (8 Mar 2010 às 19:57)

Os modelos estão a falhar, pois segunto site como Freemeteo ou Windguru a temepratura em Arraiolos neste momento devia de ser de 9 a 10º e na verdade estão 5º, menos 5 º é um grande erro.


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2010 às 20:08)

Depois de 3 horas a chover bem, agora só chuvisca. Temperatura, finalmente!, em queda, 5,5 graus. Atenção que no interior centro, zona da Pampilhosa da Serra, está a nevar à cota 400, e na zona de Portalegre e Elvas só agora está a chegar a maior intensidade de precipitação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2010 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, está uma ventaça que tudo leva. Que bela tarde de chuva, levo 18 mm nada mau. e sigo com 14ºC.


----------



## rozzo (8 Mar 2010 às 20:13)

No interior centro a temperatura em níveis médios/baixos parece de facto uns graus abaixo do modelado pelo GFS, daí os óptimos relatos de neve a cotas bem baixas!

Pelos relatos de Oleiros, Proença-a-Nova, custa a acreditar que as temperaturas se agora fosse feita uma sondagem nesses locais, fossem as previstas, quase nos 2º aos 850hPa, acima dos 1000m.
Mais uma vez, o frio ganha terreno ao calor, contra o modelado na teoria, neste tipo de situações de "choque"!

Assim sendo, agora no Alto Alentejo vamos lá ver, mais do que olhar para modelos, é mesmo ir vendo os mapas das EMA's a ver como evolui o avanço do ar frio, em conjunção com o radar, a ver onde persiste precipitação decente!

Sinceramente acredito em cotas a rondar também os 400/500m nas regiões alentejanas mais a Norte. A Sul estará bem mais difícil!

Fé nisso!


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 20:26)

4,5ºC e continua a chover, pelo radar acho que vamos morrer na praia .

Ainda estou no work, só mais ao fim da noite poderei sair e investigar (se ainda valer a pena), onde neva ou não .

Sissi, vizinha um bom dia da mulher!  Extensível a todas as damas do fórum!


----------



## Sissi (8 Mar 2010 às 20:29)

actioman disse:


> 4,5ºC e continua a chover, pelo radar acho que vamos morrer na praia .
> 
> Ainda estou no work, só mais ao fim da noite poderei sair e investigar (se ainda valer a pena), onde neva ou não .
> 
> Sissi, vizinha um bom dia da mulher!  Extensível a todas as damas do fórum!



Obrigado!!
Apesar de não ligar muito a isso, mas obrigado pela lembrança!!
Estou mais interessada se neva ou não!!
lol
 Continua a chover e bem!!


----------



## jmll (8 Mar 2010 às 20:30)

Continua a chuva.
Estão 4,3º


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2010 às 20:32)

Estremoz: A chuva, que foi moderada nas últimas duas horas, tende agora a diminuir de intensidade. O vento continua moderado de leste/sueste, com rajadas e a temperatura é de 3,9 ºC . A pressão atmosférica está nos 1004 hPa.
A elevadíssima humidade relativa estraga tudo ...


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2010 às 20:33)

Segundo o IM, 1,4 graus em Portalegre às 20 horas!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2010 às 20:38)

David sf disse:


> Segundo o IM, 1,4 graus em Portalegre às 20 horas!



E com muita precipitação: 7,1 mm só entre as 19h00 e as 20h00 !!! A *Sissi* pode ir dizendo como esão as coisas por Portalegre ...


----------



## Sissi (8 Mar 2010 às 20:45)

Boas!!
Por enquanto só chove e muito frio!! Mas neve nada!!
De vez em quando há uma ou outra rajada de vento mais forte, mas nada de especial!

Estou a perder a esperança...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Mar 2010 às 20:58)

Sissi disse:


> Boas!!
> Por enquanto só chove e muito frio!! Mas neve nada!!
> De vez em quando há uma ou outra rajada de vento mais forte, mas nada de especial!
> 
> Estou a perder a esperança...



Antes de mais, obrigado Sissi...  A temperatura desceu virtiginosamente, seguimos com 2,2º, mas a precipitação está a ir !!!  Confirmo as rajadas de vento que dizes. Isto com uma ou duas horitas mais tarde, tinha dado qq coisa !!! 
PS. ainda não confirmei neve em Marvão !!!


----------



## Sulman (8 Mar 2010 às 21:01)

Volta a chover de forma "medonha" em Arraiolos, mas só chuva! 4.1º


----------



## Sissi (8 Mar 2010 às 21:03)

Por aqui parou de chover!!
O vento esta a intensificar-se! Acho que já não dá em nada!


----------



## rozzo (8 Mar 2010 às 21:24)

Sulman disse:


> Volta a chover de forma "medonha" em Arraiolos, mas só chuva! 4.1º



4º a menos que o previsto pelo GFS e bem mais a Sul! 

A esperança é a última a morrer.. Embora a morrer esteja um pouco a chuva depois de entrar o frio..

Mas quem sabe!


----------



## Sulman (8 Mar 2010 às 21:32)

A que horas sai a próxima Run?


----------



## Brunomc (8 Mar 2010 às 22:00)

*Dados Actuais :*



> céu muito nublado / chuva fraca ou chuvisco

> vento fraco

> 6.0ºC


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2010 às 22:24)

5 graus. Parou de chover há meia hora, começa agora a lotaria dos aguaceiros.


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 22:31)

Por aqui 3,8ºC e a chuva diminuiu mais a intensidade,o vento tende a aumentar e a sensação de frio idem. Ainda não vi um único floco! 

Vou agora sair! 

Vou dando noticias se valer a pena!


----------



## rozzo (8 Mar 2010 às 22:42)

David sf disse:


> 5 graus. Parou de chover há meia hora, começa agora a lotaria dos aguaceiros.



Bem se aí passassem aguaceiros como os que passaram aqui já com o ar frio, a chance de neve era enorme! Mas duvido que vão aí...


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 23:09)

No castelo de Elvas a quase 400m já é sleet, mas mais água que outra coisa. Um dos problemas parece-me ser a formação das nuvens que é baixa e logo não tem frio suficiente para formar os flocos? Será?

A temperatura aqui é de 2,8ºC


----------



## Sissi (8 Mar 2010 às 23:19)

actioman disse:


> No castelo de Elvas a quase 400m já é sleet, mas mais água que outra coisa. Um dos problemas parece-me ser a formação das nuvens que é baixa e logo não tem frio suficiente para formar os flocos? Será?
> 
> A temperatura aqui é de 2,8ºC



Por aqui também!!
Pouca coisa mas da para ver uns floquitos pequenos!!


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2010 às 23:19)

actioman disse:


> No castelo de Elvas a quase 400m já é sleet, mas mais água que outra coisa. Um dos problemas parece-me ser a formação das nuvens que é baixa e logo não tem frio suficiente para formar os flocos? Será?
> 
> A temperatura aqui é de 2,8ºC



É isso mesmo, e também é indiciador de humidade elevada. Mas parece que aquela linha de instabilidade que o Rozzo refere dirige-se para aí, mas não tenho a certeza, porque só tenho o telemóvel e não vejo a animação. Vamos a ver se mantêm a actividade.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2010 às 23:20)

Estremoz: Continua a precipitação em forma de chuviscos, acompanhados por vento moderado de leste.
Temperatura = 3,0 ºC.

Falta ar frio em altura: - 0,2 ºC aos 850 hPa


----------



## Sissi (8 Mar 2010 às 23:29)

Já neva!!! iuupiii


----------



## rozzo (8 Mar 2010 às 23:29)

É. Há ali uma mancha de precipitação mais forte, orientada NW-SE que se dirige para Este. Como está naquela posição é difícil entender onde vai exactamente.. Penso que passará a Sul de Portalegre, entra Beja e Portalegre.. Portanto nas zonas mais a Norte destes distritos parece-me bastante provável em breve ver-se alguma neve!


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 23:36)

Alto de Vila Boim já é mais neve que chuva, ainda assim muito húmida, os flocos são medianos e algum por outro maiores.
Estou a 450m.
À saída de Elvas, junto às piscinas municipais, ainda apanhei uns quantos flocos enormes e estava a pouco mais de 300 mts.












Não é muito perceptível, mas por enquanto não há melhor, aguardemos!


----------



## rozzo (8 Mar 2010 às 23:40)

Parece que sim, até a meio da madrugada as chances estão boas! Eu arriscava chances até uns 200/300m abaixo das cotas previstas no GFS!

Quantas vezes já caiu neve este Inverno aí na zona de Elvas????


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 23:52)

rozzo disse:


> Parece que sim, até a meio da madrugada as chances estão boas! Eu arriscava chances até uns 200/300m abaixo das cotas previstas no GFS!
> 
> Quantas vezes já caiu neve este Inverno aí na zona de Elvas????



É a 4ª vez! 

Mas da última vez era neve 100%, por agora ainda é uma misturada, por isso não considero que tenha nevado ainda!

Qual é a mancha de que falam? A que está a chegar a Évora?


----------



## David sf (9 Mar 2010 às 00:01)

actioman disse:


> É a 4ª vez!
> 
> Mas da última vez era neve 100%, por agora ainda é uma misturada, por isso não considero que tenha nevado ainda!
> 
> Qual é a mancha de que falam? A que está a chegar a Évora?



É essa mas está a perder força. De qualquer modo ainda deve dar para chegar aí, embora deva ser precipitação fraca. Dava jeito que fosse mais forte para baixar um pouco mais a temperatura.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mar 2010 às 00:10)

Bom, aqui ficam os extremos desta segunda-Feira:
Temp. Máx: 15,9ºC
Temp. Minima: 12,4ºC
Precipitação acumulada: *15,8mm*
*Rajada máxima: 80,5km/h* às 19h (não estava à espera deste valor hoje).

Por agora sigo com 14,1ºC e vento médio dos últimos 10 minutos de 26km/h.


----------



## actioman (9 Mar 2010 às 00:14)

David sf disse:


> É essa mas está a perder força. De qualquer modo ainda deve dar para chegar aí, embora deva ser precipitação fraca. Dava jeito que fosse mais forte para baixar um pouco mais a temperatura.



Essa mancha de precipitação vai passar a Sul de Elvas, Redondo é um possível alvo! 

Começa a nevar 100% e com grandes flocos!


----------



## rozzo (9 Mar 2010 às 00:16)

David sf disse:


> É essa mas está a perder força. De qualquer modo ainda deve dar para chegar aí, embora deva ser precipitação fraca. Dava jeito que fosse mais forte para baixar um pouco mais a temperatura.



Pois também me parecia que está a perder força..
Seja como for, o radar e satélite estão enganadores, talvez mesmo por serem nuvens com base baixa, não acusa tanto. Em casos de chuva em nuvens de base alta dá chuva a mais no radar, às vezes ela nem chega cá abaixo e aparece no radar, como frequentemente se vê aqui a malta a refilar! 
No caso oposto acusa de menos. E pelo radar e satélite não apostaria metade do que tem caído aqui em Oeiras esta noite! Ainda não vi um tom laranja, ou nem sequer amarelo no radar, e no entanto já caíram aguaceiros fortíssimos!

Portanto, pode ser que precipite mais do que a ténue mancha no radar quer fazer parecer..

Só para dar esperança e não atirar a toalha ao chão ao Actionman!


----------



## David sf (9 Mar 2010 às 00:18)

actioman disse:


> Essa mancha de precipitação vai passar a Sul de Elvas, Redondo é um possível alvo!
> 
> Começa a nevar 100% e com grandes flocos!



E vão 4. Se contares 4 nevões para trás, excluindo o do ano passado, chegas a que ano?


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2010 às 00:23)

Aqui em Estremoz continua a chuva e o vento moderado. A temperatura desce a bom ritmo: 2,4 ºC agora.


----------



## actioman (9 Mar 2010 às 00:28)

David sf disse:


> E vão 4. Se contares 4 nevões para trás, excluindo o do ano passado, chegas a que ano?



Chego aos anos 60! Hehehe!  Mas atenção neve a acumular!, porque nos 90 também caíram flocos algumas vezes, não me lembro são as datas. 

E a malta de Portalegre?
















Tocada a vento uiii que o frio não se suporta por muito tempo!


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Mar 2010 às 01:04)

ecobcg disse:


> Rajada máxima: 80,5km/h às 19h (não estava à espera deste valor hoje...



E rajadas de 100 Km/h de Oeste em Gibraltar agora , às OO UTC ?
Quem estaria à espera ?

Quanto aos anos que serão precisos  recuar  para comparar com o actual,
ui, ui, este,  será sempre um Inverno de pedir meças... 

...e bons e muitos relatos para os ainda  bafejados.


----------



## actioman (9 Mar 2010 às 01:49)

É verdade Nimboestrato isto tem sido bem recheado de eventos!

Por aqui, novamente em Elvas, já vai diminuindo a intensidade da precipitação e apesar de estar à cota 300 vão-se vendo flocos molhados por entre a chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2010 às 02:24)

Aqui por Estremoz a precipitação já é muito fraca, em forma de chuviscos, mas também com alguns flocos de neve muito raros entre as minúsculas gotas de água. A temperatura está em 1,7 ºC.


----------



## actioman (9 Mar 2010 às 03:30)

Pelo meu posto de observação também dou por terminada a noite. Já parou de chover e era tal e qual dizia o GFS, quando as condições eram as melhores para que a precipitação fosse sólida, acabava-se a mesma! 

Ainda deu para lavar os olhos!  E tendo em conta que isto foi a um 8/9 de Março! 

O IM dava em Portalegre pelas 01H: *-0,7ºC* . Grande temperatura! Na serra deve ter acumulado ainda alguma coisa certamente! 

Temp. actual 1,6ºC, HR: 88% e Pressão Atmosférica: 1007hPa.

O momento do evento ficou registado às 02h45, quando voltou a nevar de forma fraca e cada vez com menos intensidade até que vi o último floco. Era o último, deste memorável Inverno de 2010! 

Até para o ano frio! 

Ainda filmei alguma coisita amanhã, se tive tempo, coloco aqui. 
Uma abraço pessoal e boas noites!


----------



## actioman (9 Mar 2010 às 15:38)

Boas tardes pessoal! 

Já confirmei e ontem onde se fez o tal "chocapic" (a sério) como referia o Rozzo, foi em Marvão, lá sim nevou desde as 19h30 e acumulou um pouco por todo o lado.






Fonte:percursos-fernando.blogspot


Aproveito e ainda aqui lhes deixo mais 4 fotos. Como já antes referi tenho ainda algum filme a ver se o edito e "penduro" no google. Não é nada de espectacular, mas pelo simples facto de ser no Alentejo e a um 8 e 9 de Março já é qualquer coisa! 








Estas 3 são de Vila Boim e zona última portagem da A6, no alto de Vila Boim.












Desta vez não pode ser o pé, então vai o braço! Estão ali a ver aquele floco bem pequenino!? Estão a ver, estão a ver!?...  







Quanto aos dados, por cá a minha mínima foi de -0,1ºC, por volta das 6h e neste momento vou com 11ºC.
O dia é de um radiante céu azul com alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## rozzo (9 Mar 2010 às 16:00)

Sempre houve uma amostra! 

O que nós fazemos pelas nossas meteoloucuras! 

Esperando vídeos!


----------



## actioman (9 Mar 2010 às 16:13)

rozzo disse:


> Sempre houve uma amostra!
> 
> O que nós fazemos pelas nossas meteoloucuras!
> 
> Esperando vídeos!



Pois é  

Rozzo a que se pode dever o facto de uma nevada mais a sério em Marvão!? Será que era a que estava na tal "fronteira" onde ainda havia precipitação suficiente, uma HR baixa (por estar talvez na orla da mancha de precipitação), vento favorável, cota suficiente e temperaturas a ajudar? Digo isto porque mais a Norte, em castelo Branco,não passou de sleet por exemplo e eles tinham também uma HR na ordem dos 70%.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2010 às 16:26)

actioman disse:


>



Era também assim que caía aqui em Estremoz por volta das 02h00.

Outras fotografias de Marvão esta manhã aqui e aqui.


----------



## actioman (9 Mar 2010 às 20:30)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Antes de mais, obrigado Sissi...  A temperatura desceu virtiginosamente, seguimos com 2,2º, mas a precipitação está a ir !!!  Confirmo as rajadas de vento que dizes. Isto com uma ou duas horitas mais tarde, tinha dado qq coisa !!!
> PS. ainda não confirmei neve em Marvão !!!





Sissi disse:


> Já neva!!! iuupiii



Então e o MeteoPtg e a Sissi? 

Pelo que soube hoje, nevou com alguma intensidade em Portalegre. Hoje de manhã ainda se via a neve acumulada em alguns locais, pelo que me foi dito nevou muito mais em Marvão (como já vimos pelas fotos que o Gerofil aqui nos indicou), mas em Portalegre acumulou também. Nem tiraram uma fotita para o pessoal aqui da casa .

Deixo aqui este link da Rádio Portalegre, onde podem ver uma amostra de fotografias (a mania que têm de publicar fotos minúsculas, devem ter medo que lhas roubem ).

http://www.radioportalegre.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2487&Itemid=54


----------



## amando96 (9 Mar 2010 às 21:10)

Por aqui vai nos 6.5 graus, desceu dos 11 ao pôr do sol.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mar 2010 às 22:06)

*Dados Actuais :*



> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 7.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2010 às 23:40)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,7 ºC (15h17)
Temperatura mínima = 0,0 ºC (07h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Notável descida da temperatura mínima da noite de Domingo para Segunda-feira (8,4 ºC) para a noite de Segunda-feira para Terça-feira (0,0 ºC); geadas moderadas pela madrugada.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,2 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = *0,0 ºC* (dia 9).

*Outras mínimas em Março aqui em Estremoz: 2004 (dia 2) = - 0,5 ºC; 2005 (dia 1) = - 3,0 ºC.*


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2010 às 00:36)

Foto-reportagens sobre o nevão de 8 para 9 de Março de 2010 no nordeste do Alentejo:

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-em-marvao-8-9-de-marco-de-2010-a-4349.html#post205812

 http://www.radioportalegre.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2487&Itemid=54

 http://saomamedefm.blogspot.com/2010/03/neve-no-norte-alentejano.html


----------



## Girino (10 Mar 2010 às 09:24)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu muito nublado: 6/8 Ac ; 1/8 CSt

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 2700m

Visibilidade horizontal: 50 Km

Vento
Rumo: 50º (NE)
Intensidade: 08 Km/h

Temperatura: 14,7ºC

Hr: 58%

Temperatura mínima : 5,0ºC

Pressão nmm: 1015,9 hPa (subindo e depois estacionária)

Precipitação: 0,0 mm (últimas 24h)


----------



## ecobcg (10 Mar 2010 às 10:44)

Bom dia,

A noite por aqui foi fresquinha, com a minima a baixar aos 2,3ºC no Sitio das Fontes. Por agora sigo com 14,0ºC e céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas. A novidade hoje é que o pluviómetro marca 0,0mm!


----------



## amando96 (10 Mar 2010 às 11:04)

a mínima por aqui foi 5ºC, ás 7:30 da manha, agora estão 15.5ºC


----------



## Girino (10 Mar 2010 às 12:18)

*Sines 1200 UTC*

Céu muito nublado: 7/8 AC ; 1/8 CSt

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 2700m

Visibilidade horizontal: 50 Km

Vento:
Rumo: 220º (SW)
Intensidade: 08 Km/h

Temperatura: 13,2ºC

Hr: 50%

Pressão nmm: 1015,5 hPa (subindo e depois descendo)

Precipitação: 0,0mm (últimas 24h)

Estado do mar:
Ondulação de Noroeste com 2m de altura
Temperatura da água 14,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2010 às 23:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,0 ºC (13h49)
Temperatura mínima = 1,9 ºC (07h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,2 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Girino (11 Mar 2010 às 09:18)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu muito nublado: 7/8 CSt

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 4800m

Visibilidade horizontal: 40 Km

Vento
Rumo: 90º (E)
Intensidade: 11 Km/h

Temperatura: 10,9ºC

Hr: 64%

Pressão nmm: 1012,8 hPa (estacionária e depois subindo)

Precipitação: 0,0 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima : 8,3ºC


----------



## amando96 (11 Mar 2010 às 13:09)

Temperatura está nos 16ºC e á pouco houve uns chuviscos, mas nada de mais...


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2010 às 17:29)

Boa tarde,

Depois de mais uma noite fresquita, a registar uma minima de 8,1ºC, o dia amanheceu nublado por nuvens altas, e assim continuou durante todo o dia, não permitindo o sol presentear-nos com os seus quentes raios! Cairam algumas pingas, mas não deu para o pluviómetro funcionar. A máxima foi de 15,7ºC. Sigo neste momento com 14,3ºC e vento fraco. Para amanhã já espero um dia de céu mais limpo e com o sol a brilhar mais um pouco!


----------



## Girino (11 Mar 2010 às 18:12)

*Sines 1800 UTC*

Céu nublado: 6/8 SCu ; 1/8 Ac ; 1/8 Ci

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 720m

Visibilidade horizontal: 60 Km

Vento
Rumo: 06º (NE)
Intensidade: 05 Km/h

Temperatura: 12,5C

Hr: 58%

Pressão nmm: 1012,4 hPa (estacionária e depois subindo)

Precipitação: vestígios (últimas 24h)

Temperatura Máxima : 15,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mar 2010 às 00:46)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 14,6 ºC (15h14)
Temperatura mínima = 4,9 ºC (06h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,2 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mar 2010 às 09:10)

Bom dia,

Noite muito fria por aqui, com uma minima de 3,1ºC registada às 06h33!

Por agora o dia segue com o céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 11,2ºC!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Mar 2010 às 11:01)

V.R.S.A.

Boas,

Por aqui já cheira a primavera... um calorzinho logo de manha, assim até dá gosto de 'viver' 

Isto sim é o Algarve. 

Vento fraco de N, e sem nuvens.  14.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mar 2010 às 22:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,4 ºC (13h28)
Temperatura mínima = 3,4 ºC (06h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Hoje regressou o frio e os períodos de céu muito nublado.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,2 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## amando96 (13 Mar 2010 às 01:04)

máxima de hoje foi 16.5ºC ás 13:22
e a minima foi de 3ºC ás 23:59, agora está nos 1.5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2010 às 19:29)

Alandroal: Hoje com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 4,5 ºC de mínima e os 16 º de máxima; por agora estã 10 ºC e a sensação que se aproxima uma noite muito fria e de geada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mar 2010 às 20:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e algum frio durante a noite.

Máxima: 17.6ºC
mínima: 5.5ºC
actual: 12.3ºC


----------



## amando96 (13 Mar 2010 às 20:32)

já vai nos 2ºC, baxou 6 graus em pouco mais de duas horas...


----------



## Brunomc (14 Mar 2010 às 00:42)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 6.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2010 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas.

Máxima: 16.7ºC
mínima: 7.5ºC
actual: 11.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2010 às 22:07)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,7 ºC (15h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

*Tempo primaveril, com madrugadas muito frias e geada. Talvez alguma chuva a partir de Quinta-feira.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,2 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## stormy (14 Mar 2010 às 22:07)

boas

desde ontem de manhã até hoje pela tarde estive na lagoa de santo andre
a lagoa encontra-se cheissima, a cerca de 1m do extremo absoluto a partir do qual rompe naturalmente o cordão dunar e abre ao mar, desde há mais de 20 anos que não abre naturalmente ao mar e há mais de 15 que não enche tanto
se entretanto não encher o tal metro restante, a lagoa será aberta ao mar no proximo dia 28, deste mês, em periodo de marés vivas, este é um acontecimento muito interessante do ponto de vista cientifico e uma tradição secular

no que toca a dados meteorologicos, o céu esteve pouco nublado por nuvens altas, o vento esteve fraco a moderado de NE e as temperaturas variaram entre os 6.8º e os 17.2º, entre as 14h de ontem e as 19h de hoje

*desde 1/jan/10 *os extremos foram 21.0º/2.7º


----------



## Girino (15 Mar 2010 às 09:43)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu nublado: 6/8 Ci

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 6000m

Visibilidade horizontal: 60 Km

Vento
Rumo: 90º (E)
Intensidade: 17 Km/h

Temperatura: 9,8ºC

Hr: 64%

Pressão nmm: 1024,9 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 0,0 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima : 7,0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2010 às 10:47)

Bom dia!

Após um fim de semana com muito sol, hoje temos novamente um dia de céu limpo. O vento está a fazer-se sentir com um pouco mais de força, vindo de SE. Após uma minima de 4,9ºC, sigo neste momento com 16,5ºC no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2010 às 12:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com as nuvens altas a pairarem, e está um vento bastante desagravável. Neste momento, sigo com 16.0ºC e vento moderado a forte de sueste/leste.
Hoje o Algarve encontra-se em alerta amarelo devido à ondulação de sueste entre os 2 e os 3 metros, mais areia vai comer.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mar 2010 às 12:59)

por aqui ta quentinho..estou com 18.0¤C e vento fraco


----------



## actioman (15 Mar 2010 às 14:05)

rozzo disse:


> Sempre houve uma amostra!
> 
> O que nós fazemos pelas nossas meteoloucuras!
> 
> Esperando vídeos!




E após 6 dias lá consegui "pendurar" o dito vídeo com a amostra de neve que consegui registar no passado dia 9 de Março de 2010 em Vila Boim a 450m aproximadamente. 




De registar o belo nevão que se abateu na Vila de Marvão, nesse mesmo dia. 

Quantos aos dados meteorológicos, por aqui têm sido dias soalheiros, já com cheirinho a Primavera, mas as noites ainda descem até perto dos zeros graus, por vezes.

Hoje tenho por aqui um dia com alguma nebulosidade alta (dia propicio para Sun dogs e Halos ). A temperatura neste momento é de 16ºC. A mínima desta madrugada foi de 2,8ºC.
A pressão está num altos 1023hPa.

Como "nota de rodapé", é curioso ver como nestes dias por vezes estamos mais confortáveis na rua que dentro das próprias casas, ainda frias por um Inverno ímpar.


----------



## Girino (15 Mar 2010 às 18:08)

*Sines 1800 UTC*

Céu nublado: 5/8 Ci

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 6000m

Visibilidade horizontal: 70 Km

Vento
Rumo: 110º (ESE)
Intensidade: 16 Km/h

Temperatura: 15,3ºC

Hr: 36%

Pressão nmm: 1020,5 hPa (descendo e depois estacionária)

Precipitação: 0,0 (últimas 24h)

Temperatura Máxima : 17,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2010 às 22:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,0 ºC (15h54)
Temperatura mínima = 5,8 ºC (04h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,2 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mar 2010 às 09:14)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite fresquinha, com a minima a baixar aos 4,3ºC.
Por agora sigo com céu limpo, mas com algumas nuvens altas a querer aparecer, e a temperatura está nos 14,3ºC.

Vai ser mais um dia para desfrutar deste belo sol!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2010 às 22:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,8 ºC (14h15)
Temperatura mínima = 7,4 ºC (04h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *18,8 ºC* (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mar 2010 às 09:13)

Bom dia!

A noite já esteve mais quentinha que as anteriores, com uma minima de 11,1ºC às 00h08. Por agora sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e temperatura nos 16,4ºC! O vento está fraco a moderado de E.


----------



## CMPunk (17 Mar 2010 às 16:17)

Boas pessoal do Sul 

Faro está a viver uns belos dias de Sol e boas temperaturas, a única coisa chata é o vento Forte que se sente todos dias durante um espaço de tempo.
Mas mesmo assim tem sido uma excelente semana, neste mês de Março a máximo que houve em Faro foi 18.7º, nada mau para este Mês. Só falta é ter umas mínimas um pouco mais altas. Deixo aqui os dados do Turismo de Faro.

Muito Nublado  - Base nuvens 7620 metros
Temperatura do ar: 17.8°C
Humidade actual: 75%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1019.8 Milibares (Descendo lentamente)
Vento de Sul, 6.4 Km/H Max 51.5 Km/H
Precipitação hoje - 0.0 mm 



Temperatura Máxima  	               
Hoje 17.9°C às 14:51H 	               
Mês de Março 18.7°C 	          
Ano de 2010 20.0°C 	             

Temperatura Mínima
Hoje 12.9°C às 5:39H
Mês de Março 8.1°C  
Ano de 2010 4.3°C


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2010 às 01:16)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 18,9 ºC (14h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *18,9 ºC* (dia 17); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mar 2010 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

A minima da noite foi bem amena, com 15,3ºC às 7h03.

Neste momento sigo com 17,4ºC, céu muito nublado, humidade nos 92% e vemto fraco.


----------



## Girino (18 Mar 2010 às 09:36)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu muito nublado: 3/8 St ; 7/8 Cu

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 180m

Visibilidade horizontal: 3 Km (Neblina)

Vento
Rumo: 210º (SSW)
Intensidade: 11 Km/h

Temperatura: 16,2ºC

Hr: 90%

Pressão nmm: 1022,5 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 0,0 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima : 14,0ºC

Estado do mar
Ondulação de noroeste com 1,5m de altura


----------



## actioman (18 Mar 2010 às 14:10)

Boa tarde.

A novidade por aqui foi a minha mínima desta noite, que pela primeira vez não desceu dos dois dígitos: *11,6ºC* 

Neste momento registo a máxima do dia com uns altos 20ºC. A pressão atmosférica está nos 1023hPa. O dia apresenta-se neste momento com céu nublado e algumas abertas. O radar durante a madrugada apresentou várias manchas de precipitação, que não me parece terem sido mais que ecos enganosos.


----------



## Girino (18 Mar 2010 às 18:08)

*Sines 1800 UTC*

Céu encoberto: 1/8 Cu ; 3/8 SCu ; 8/8 As

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 300m

Visibilidade horizontal: 12 Km

Vento
Rumo: 180º (S)
Intensidade: 8 Km/h
Rajada: 22Km/h

Temperatura: 15,6ºC

Hr: 91%

Pressão nmm: 1023,2 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 0,0 (últimas 24h)

Temperatura Máxima : 17,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2010 às 19:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,8 ºC (14h02)
Temperatura mínima = 12,9 ºC (05h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *19,8 ºC *(dia 18); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2010 às 22:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado.

Máxima: 19.2ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC


----------



## Girino (19 Mar 2010 às 09:22)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu muito nublado: 6/8 Ac ; 6/8 As

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 2400m

Visibilidade horizontal: 10 Km

Vento
Rumo: 170º (S)
Intensidade: 22 Km/h
Rajada: 26 Km/h

Temperatura: 17,5ºC

Hr: 71%

Pressão nmm: 1020,7 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 0,8 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima : 13,6ºC

Estado do mar
Ondulação de oeste com 2m de altura


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mar 2010 às 10:09)

Bom dia,

Depois de mais uma noite amena, a registar uma minima de 15,2ºC às 00h22, sigo neste momento com uns muito agradáveis *20,6ºC*!! O céu está nublado, a humidade está nos 76% e o vento sopra fraco de ESE.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Mar 2010 às 11:06)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui tempo abafado e cinzento. 19.4ºC e hoje devo passar os 20ºC a este ritmo...

Há hora de acordar o chão da rua estava molhado...

De resto não se passa nada...


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mar 2010 às 11:31)

Sigo neste momento com *21,7ºC*!!A máxima registada este ano e até agora!!

Está um belo dia! Não fosse o céu estar tão nublado, e acho que a temperatura ainda subia mais! Cheira a Primavera (embora se saiba (de acordo com os vários modelos) que este tempo ainda não veio para se instalar definitivamente...!!) E "cheira" também a convectividade!! A ver se aparece algo entre hoje e amanhã!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Mar 2010 às 11:40)

ecobcg disse:


> Sigo neste momento com *21,7ºC*!!A máxima registada este ano e até agora!!
> 
> Está um belo dia! Não fosse o céu estar tão nublado, e acho que a temperatura ainda subia mais! Cheira a Primavera (embora se saiba (de acordo com os vários modelos) que este tempo ainda não veio para se instalar definitivamente...!!) E "cheira" também a convectividade!! A ver se aparece algo entre hoje e amanhã!



Pelos modelos há boas hipoteses no Sul (Alentejo e Algarve)... Boas formações para fotos...

Por aqui 19.8ºC ... está quase...

Cheira a Primavera, mas o tempo está muito doentio! Abafado e Humido!!


----------



## amando96 (19 Mar 2010 às 12:42)

Ontem há noite choveu pouco,
agora Por aqui 21.5ºC, parece que está a chegar a primavera


----------



## CMPunk (19 Mar 2010 às 15:20)

Boas Pessoal. 

Bem isto aqui pela Zona de Faro está mesmo um Calor.
Mesmo estando muito nublado faz muito calor e está abafado.
Mas estou contente por estar assim o tempo, já tinha saudades também.
Chuva duvido que aqui haja alguma coisa. Mas veremos.


Muito Nublado  - Base nuvens 9144 metros
Temperatura do ar: 19.8°C
Temperatura Máxima: Hoje 21.8°C às 13:00H
Humidade actual: 76%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1018.7 Milibares (Descendo lentamente)
Vento de Sul
Max 27.4 Km/H  Média 10 min 9.7 Km/H 
Precipitação hoje - 0.2 mm
Precipitação Março - 21.2 mm


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mar 2010 às 16:21)

Por aqui acabaram de cair umas pingas grossas, durante 2 minutos, ainda molhou o chão, mas já secou tudo!

A máxima do dia e também a máxima do ano, foi registada às 13h38, com uns quentinhos *22,3ºC*.


----------



## Girino (19 Mar 2010 às 18:14)

*Sines 1800 UTC*

Chuva durante a hora precedente: 5/8 SCu ; 8/8 As

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 900m

Visibilidade horizontal: 08 Km (neblina)

Vento
Rumo: 170º (S)
Intensidade: 17 Km/h
Rajada: 40Km/h

Temperatura: 16,4ºC

Hr: 91%

Pressão nmm: 1018,7 hPa (descendo)

Precipitação: 1,2 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura Máxima : 19,2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2010 às 19:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,0 ºC (14h27)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 19,8 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2010 às 20:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia de neblina/nevoeiro e um calor.

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC

Irra que nunca mais chove que seca de tempo, nem faz sol nem chove.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2010 às 15:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de neblina/nevoeiro e um calor.
> 
> Máxima: 22.0ºC
> mínima: 14.8ºC
> ...



É verdade nem chove nem faz sol... mais um dia de calor doentio, vou com 22.2ºC ...

Sem vento...

Um aparte: Mas onde anda os periodos de chuva forte?? (IM)


----------



## N_Fig (20 Mar 2010 às 16:55)

Realmente... A estação de Faro do IM ainda nem sequer acumulou precipitação...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2010 às 17:27)

Boas...

Segundo as imagens de Sat, vem ai um 'TRAIN CONVECTIVO' a caminho


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2010 às 19:05)

Alandroal: Temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 13 ºC e os 20 ºC; neste momento estão 16,5 ºC.

O dia permaneceu com céu muito nublado e alguma chuva esporádica.


----------



## |Ciclone| (20 Mar 2010 às 23:10)

]ToRnAdO[;206909 disse:
			
		

> Boas...
> 
> Segundo as imagens de Sat, vem ai um 'TRAIN CONVECTIVO' a caminho



Isto faz-me lembrar a situação de dia 28 de Março de 2009 em que os modelos nada de especial previam mas formou-se uma trovoada espectacular que entrou de SSE... Era bom que se repetisse 

Aqui fica o video do registo de 28 de Março do ano passado para relembrar:


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2010 às 01:17)

Pessoal de Portalegre: as bandas de reflectividade no radar meteorológico vão passando a noroeste da cidade, encaminhando-se para nordeste ... Temos por aí perto imensas descargas eléctricas.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mar 2010 às 08:13)

Bom Dia..vi agora o radar do IM e parece que esta madrugada houve aguaceiros fortes e trovoada mesmo aqui ao lado..na zona de Montemor-o-Novo..


----------



## Girino (21 Mar 2010 às 09:24)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu pouco nublado: 2/8 Cu ; 1/8 SCu ; 1/8 Cs

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 450 m

Visibilidade horizontal: 14 Km

Vento
Rumo: 70º (ENE)
Intensidade: 11 Km/h
Rajada: 18 Km/h

Temperatura: 15,6ºC

Hr: 96%

Pressão nmm: 1019,7 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 0,7 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima : 13,9ºC

Estado do mar
Ondulação de oeste com 2m
Temperatura da água: 15,1ºC


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mar 2010 às 12:02)

por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco...

parece que ja pinga a E/SE daqui..talvez em Montemor-o-Novo


----------



## vagas (21 Mar 2010 às 12:22)

Por aqui chuva fraca por volta do meio dia e 2 trovões penso que do lado de Alcácer do sal , actualmente não chove neste momento


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mar 2010 às 12:25)




----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2010 às 14:03)

Tenho relatos de forte trovoada perto de Fronteira!!


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2010 às 14:43)

Bastante animação na região sul. 







----------------------

EDIT 14:55 - Uma amiga minha relata que troveja e chove com alguma intensidade na cidade de Évora.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2010 às 14:50)

Região Sul: Tarde de aguaceiros e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas. Neste momento, as descargas eléctricas estão concentradas em dois focos: zona de Ourique-Castro Verde- Aljustrel e zona de Campo Maior.

Acompanhamento das descargas eléctricas em iMapWeather


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2010 às 15:09)

A não ser que se formem novas células, o que é perfeitamente possível, passa-me tudo ao lado.

23 graus, 70% de humidade, ambiente pouco respirável.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2010 às 15:44)

Alandroal: Aguaceiros e trovooada moderada desde as 15h00 ...

REDONDO: Imagem da Webcam orientada a NE e actualizada minuto a minuto

Fonte: MeteoRedondo.com


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2010 às 15:53)

É impressionante o desenvolvimento da célula do Baixo Alentejo. Em cerca de meia hora aumentou em cerca de 100 km o seu raio. Começa a chover, pingas muito grossas. Nada de trovoada, para já.


----------



## Teles (21 Mar 2010 às 15:57)




----------



## actioman (21 Mar 2010 às 15:58)

Por aqui começou a cabuuumm 

A temperatura nos 21ºC em poucos minutos caiu para os actuais 15ºC 

Caiu relativamente perto do meu posto de observação um raio à uns 5 minutos, enquanto tirava umas fotos, não ganhei para o susto! 

A pressão é de 1019hPa e chove abundantemente!  

Até que enfim alguma actividade!


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2010 às 16:01)

teles disse:


>



Tens a webcam do Redondo. Eu posso tirar umas fotos mas é só chuva, nada mais. Ouvi um trovão ao longe agora mesmo.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2010 às 16:24)

Entretanto os Avisos Amarelos referentes à ocorrencia de Chuva/Aguaceiros fortes e dispersos foram alargados aos distritos de Portalegre, Évora, Beja e Faro.







Imagem de satélite das 16h.







Descargas eléctricas até às 15h:







Quantidade de precipitação estimada pelo radar de Loulé, das 14h às 15h.






Atenção que o erro dessa estimativa é tanto maior quanto maior a distância à localização do radar. 

Para a região de Évora é mais exacto ver o valor dado pela radar de Coruche.


----------



## actioman (21 Mar 2010 às 16:49)

teles disse:


>



Por entre as nuvens aparecem as primeiras "muralhas"





Olhando para o lado do Alandroal





Uma selecção de nuvens em grande desenvolvimento, parecem vulcões em erupção:


























E por fim a chuvada! 





Agora o que se está formar no Baixo Alentejo é notável!


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2010 às 17:06)

Faltou a luz, agora só do telemóvel. A norte a festa é grande, ouvem-se trovões a toda a hora, por aqui não chove há meia hora, mas pelo radar deve estar a vir aí a mancha amarela.


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2010 às 17:34)

Está a passar tudo a norte, mas é um espectáculo de som que é o melhor desde Abril de 2008. Só vi um relâmpago, que passou cerca de 3 km a norte, provavelmente no centro de Portel, mas quando pus o telemóvel em modo câmara já não se viu mais nenhum. Continua sem chover, mas repito que o espectáculo é grandioso, ouvem-se trovões a toda a hora.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mar 2010 às 17:41)

Festa bem interessante por esses lados, pelo menos a avaliar pelas imagens... 

Por aqui mais parece um final de tarde um pouco típico no Verão com nebulosidade costeira e a temperatura gradualmente a descer!


----------



## Girino (21 Mar 2010 às 18:11)

*Sines 1800 UTC*

Céu pouco nublado: 2/8 Cb ; 1/8 Cu

Trovoada sem precipitação durante a hora precedente 

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 20 Km

Vento
Rumo: 330º (NNW)
Intensidade: 18 Km/h
Rajada: 33 Km/h

Temperatura: 15,9ºC

Hr: 82%

Pressão nmm: 1019,9 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 0,0 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura Máxima : 19,2ºC


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2010 às 18:18)

Acabaram-se as trovoadas por aqui, mas agora chove bem desde há quinze minutos.


----------



## actioman (21 Mar 2010 às 18:31)

Após a passagem da trovoada lá voltamos ao tempo mais ameno,ainda com céu muito nublado,mas com a temperatura a subir em flecha, indo já nos 19,8ºC.


Este era à pouco o horizonte a Sul






Em Estremoz ainda caiu uma boa chuvada! 






Na Estação Meteorológica do IM em Elvas... um ZERO!! 






Com o que caiu aqui onde estou!  Trovoadas!  Apanhou a cidade de raspão e só a zona mais a Sudoeste é que viu precipitação,pelos vistos .

Mas pelo que observei pareceu-me que tinha apanhado a zona da EMA do IM!  Aquilo estará a funcionar correctamente!?


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2010 às 19:04)

Olá

Acabei de chegar a Estremoz e as informações que recolhi foi que caiu por aqui uma enxurrada entre as 13h30 e 14h30. Muitas ruas ainda conservam detritos arrastados pela água e os bombeiros não tiveram descanso ao longo da tarde. Mais um grande número de buracos abertos porque o asfalto vai cedendo pouco a pouco às intempéries.

As imagens que chegam das inundações hoje no Cacém concerteza repetiram-se um pouco por todo o Alentejo, ao longo desta tarde. Infelizmente o Cacém fica mais próximo das estações de televisão.


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2010 às 19:04)

Descargas eléctricas em 2 horas (1 336 descargas em território continental nessas 2 horas):


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mar 2010 às 19:26)

grande festival de relampagos a Este de mim..incrivel


----------



## actioman (21 Mar 2010 às 19:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá
> 
> Acabei de chegar a Estremoz e as informações que recolhi foi que caiu por aqui uma enxurrada entre as 13h30 e 14h30. Muitas ruas ainda conservam detritos arrastados pela água e os bombeiros não tiveram descanso ao longo da tarde. Mais um grande número de buracos abertos porque o asfalto vai cedendo pouco a pouco às intempéries.
> 
> As imagens que chegam das inundações hoje no Cacém concerteza repetiram-se um pouco por todo o Alentejo, ao longo desta tarde. *Infelizmente o Cacém fica mais próximo das estações de televisão*.



Não podia estar mais de acordo contigo Gerofil! É uma vergonha 

Basta ver as imagens de radar para nos apercebermos que terão havido locais com precipitações perto dos 60mm e em quanto tempo não sei bem. Mas certamente que terão causado estragos!

Quanto à imagem que o David colocou,é impressionante a actividade eléctrica! 

Por cá a noite já apareceu e registo neste momento 13,5ºC e uma pressão atmosférica de 1021hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2010 às 19:52)

*Granizo interrompe jogo de futebol*

Inundações em casas e vias públicas, um acidente de viação e a interrupção de um jogo de futebol foram as principais consequências da forte chuvada, acompanhada de trovoada, que hoje à tarde fustigou várias zonas do Alentejo.
No distrito de Évora, ocorrerem pelo menos 14 inundações em casas e vias públicas, sobretudo nos concelhos de Arraiolos, Estremoz, Portel, Reguengos de Monsaraz e Viana do Alentejo, adiantou à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).
A queda de granizo obrigou à interrupção de um jogo de futebol entre o Sporting de Viana do Alentejo e o Estrela de Vendas Novas, quando faltavam 13 minutos para terminar, conforme constatou a Lusa no local.

Visão


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2010 às 19:52)

David sf disse:


> Descargas eléctricas em 2 horas (1 336 descargas em território continental nessas 2 horas):



Impressionante o número de descargas.


----------



## vagas (21 Mar 2010 às 20:00)

Por aqui Montemor um grande espetaculo de descargas junto de trovoada forte com muita chuva forte a mistura, por agora chuva fraca


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2010 às 20:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e nada mais, que pasmaceira de tempo.

Máxima: 20.5ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC

Já lá vai 13 dias sem chover nada, parece que voltámos ao tempo de antigamente, onde a chuva não quer nada com o Algarve.

O Alerta Amarelo por causa da precipitação,só se foi por causa da chuva de pedras que ocorreu na A2 em Paderne e no Estádio do Algarve.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2010 às 21:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Espectacular granizada en Badajoz que empezó la tarde del 21 de marzo, causando inundaciones en otras zonas de la ciudad. Este vídeo muestra una zona del Casco Antiguo, en el que se puede apreciar una acumulación de granizo de unos 30 cm.
> 
> YouTube- Granizada en Badajoz
> CopyRight@Lobznus[/URL





David sf disse:


> Parece que nevou em Badajoz, impressionante!
> 
> Outro vídeo:
> 
> [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgUBovNGQTM"]YouTube- granizada badajoz 21/03/2010





Dan disse:


> Valente saraivada. Do lado de Portugal não há relatos de nada semelhante?



Vou aproveitar os vossos posts para fazer uma comparação entre a quantidade de precipitação que caiu em Badajoz, com a que caiu em alguns pontos do Alentejo e serras Algarvias.

De facto, os vídeos são impressionantes, mas comparando com o lado de cá...

Precipitação estimada em Badajoz.







Precipitação na zona de Monchique (Algarve), e Baixo Alentejo (das 14h às 15h):







Na hora seguinte na mesma região:







Das 16h às 17h, a sul de Évora:






Quantidades de precipitação muito elevadas. Provavelmente valores acima de 60mm numa hora, mas que caíram em minutos.


Quanto às descargas eléctricas, um total de 2007.








Felizmente, ou infelizmente, os picos de maior intensidade foram em zonas não povoadas. Felizmente por não haver vítimas nem danos. Infelizmente por não haver relatos.


----------



## actioman (21 Mar 2010 às 21:22)

Esse vídeo de Badajoz, sei onde foi filmado, na parte central da cidade, é algo brutal!

Se tivesse sabido mais cedo ainda ia lá tentar tirar umas fotografias! Que colosso de gelo! 

Deve ter sido este monstro:






E esta é a imagem do radar!






Por aqui vou com 12ºC, noite bem mais fria que as anteriores.


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2010 às 21:32)

Chegou a chover bem em zonas povoadas, mas nesses locais não temos lá representantes do fórum. Creio que até no centro de Portel pode ter caído granizo, e sem dúvida que o houve em Viana do Alentejo ou Monte do Trigo.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2010 às 21:58)

No Jornal da Noite da TVI passou uma reportagem sobre o condicionamento do trânsito no IP2 devido à queda de granizo; parte da reportagem mostra alguém a limpar uma grande camada de granizo sobre o solo (vários centímetros de altura). Esperemos pela publicação de vídeos na internet, agora que o jogo do Glorioso já terminou... 

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,7 ºC (11h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 19,8 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2010 às 22:14)

Gerofil disse:


> No Jornal da Noite da TVI passou uma reportagem sobre o condicionamento do trânsito no IP2 devido à queda de granizo; parte da reportagem mostra alguém a limpar uma grande camada de granizo sobre o solo (vários centímetros de altura). Esperemos pela publicação de vídeos na internet, agora que o jogo do Glorioso já terminou...
> 
> Estremoz:
> 
> ...



Não sabes em que local do IP2? Sendo a TVI é natural que não tenham dito, mas essa estrada liga a Barragem do Fratel ao Algarve, atravessa o Alentejo inteiro.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2010 às 22:23)

David sf disse:


> Não sabes em que local do IP2? Sendo a TVI é natural que não tenham dito, mas essa estrada liga a Barragem do Fratel ao Algarve, atravessa o Alentejo inteiro.



Junto a *Monte do Trigo*.


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2010 às 22:27)

Gerofil disse:


> Junto a Monte Trigo.



Então foi o que eu vi a longe, quando há trovoadas é quase sempre o Monte do Trigo que leva com a maior parte, será que a Serra de Portel influencia alguma coisa?


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2010 às 23:05)

Vídeo de Monte do Trigo (espectáculo!):

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/ultimas-chuva-tvi24-alentejo-mau-tempo/1149054-4071.html


----------



## actioman (21 Mar 2010 às 23:50)

Mais dois vídeos da vizinha cidade pacence, com imagens de cortar a respiração! 



Por um lado tenho pena de não ter registado um fenómeno destes que seria um fecho do Inverno (ou abertura da Primavera ) a Ouro, mas por outro lado com os prejuízos e danos que sempre causa, dispenso bem tal coisa! 

A temperatura actual aqui por Elvas é de uns frescos 11ºC, a pressão atmosférica é agora de 1022hPa e a HR é de 90%.
O dia ficou marcado pela passagem de uma trovoada com aparato eléctrico, pelas 16h. Apesar de não ter sido nada comparado com o que aqui já vimos, pelo menos foi motivo para quebrar esta longa monotonia meteorológica que por aqui (região onde habito) se tem abatido.

A máxima ainda chegou aos 21ºC e a mínima é a temperatura actual: 11ºC.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2010 às 01:26)

David sf disse:


> Vídeo de Monte do Trigo (espectáculo!):
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/ultimas-chuva-tvi24-alentejo-mau-tempo/1149054-4071.html



Afinal sempre há relatos.
Hoje sim, teria sido um excelente dia de caçada meteorológica pelo Alentejo. 

Duas imagens do vídeo, que demonstram a quantidade de água e granizo que caíram em pouco tempo.


----------



## Girino (22 Mar 2010 às 09:18)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu pouco nublado: 1/8 Cu ; 2/8 SCu ; 1/8 Ci

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 450m

Visibilidade horizontal: 20 Km

Vento
Rumo: 20º (NNE)
Intensidade: 14 Km/h
Rajada: 24Km/h
Temperatura: 14,0ºC

Hr: 85%

Pressão nmm: 1023,7 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 0,0 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima : 10,2ºC

Estado do mar
Ondulação de oeste com 2m
Temperatura da água: 15,5º


----------



## ecobcg (22 Mar 2010 às 16:13)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o sol vai brilhando, mas ofuscado por uma névoa alta! Tive a máxima do ano por aqui, com 22,5ºC registados às 13h14!. De resto, o vento está fraco, de SW, de mais nenhum acontecimento meteorológico digno de registo!


----------



## Girino (22 Mar 2010 às 18:14)

*Sines 1800 UTC*

Céu muito nublado: 8/8 Cs

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 5100m

Visibilidade horizontal: 20 Km

Vento
Rumo: 350º (N)
Intensidade: 16 Km/h
Rajada: 26 Km/h

Temperatura: 14,1ºC

Hr: 82%

Pressão nmm: 1020,5 hPa (descendo)

Precipitação: 0,0 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura Máxima : 17,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2010 às 18:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,3 ºC (14h32)
Temperatura mínima = 10,1 ºC (07h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *20,3 ºC *(dia 22); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2010 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 20.5ºC
mínima: 10.4ºC


----------



## Girino (23 Mar 2010 às 09:32)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu muito nublado: 4/8 Ac ; 5/8 Cs

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 2400m

Visibilidade horizontal: 14 Km

Vento
Rumo: 140º (SE)
Intensidade: 11 Km/h

Temperatura: 16,2ºC

Hr: 79%

Pressão nmm: 1015,7 hPa (descendo e depois subindo)

Precipitação: 0,0 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima : 12,8ºC

Estado do mar
Ondulação de noroeste com 1,5m
Temperatura da água: 15,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2010 às 16:39)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o céu esteve muito nublado por nuvens altas durante toda a manhã e até meio da tarde. Neste momento o sol brilha mais desafogadamente, com a temperatura nos 19,1ºC e a humidade nos 71%. O vento está fraco, de SE.

A máxima chegou aos 21,6ºC (às 09h59) e a minima da noite ficou-se nos 13,3ºC.


----------



## Girino (23 Mar 2010 às 18:15)

*Sines 1800 UTC*

Céu pouco nublado: 1/8 Cu ; 3/8 Scu

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 14 Km

Vento
Rumo: 240º (SW)
Intensidade: 07 Km/h

Temperatura: 15,9ºC

Hr: 85%

Pressão nmm: 1011,4 hPa (descendo)

Precipitação: 0,0 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura Máxima : 20,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2010 às 22:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,2 ºC (14h53)
Temperatura mínima = 12,4 ºC (05h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *22,2 ºC* (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mar 2010 às 12:05)

Bom dia,

Depois de um amanhecer com o céu limpo, começou a chover há cerca de 10 minutos! Chuva fraca por enquanto!

A temperatura tem estado a descer desde as 10h, altura em que registou 18,7ºC., estando neste momento nos 16,4ºC!


----------



## actioman (24 Mar 2010 às 13:39)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a mínima até ao momento foi de 11ºC pelas 03h.

O dia tem-se apresentado nublado a muito nublado. E neste momento começa a surgir a Sudoeste uma mancha mais compacta de nuvens mais negras. A qualquer momento deve começar a chover.

A temperatura actual é de 16ºC. Digno de registo tem sido a queda contínua da pressão que é neste instante de 1008hPa com tendência de descida. O vento também se tem vindo a intensificar com algumas rajadas moderadas.







Edito:apenas para acrescentar que acabei de ouvir um cabummmm!! . Não estava à espera de trovoadas!


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2010 às 13:41)

Na última hora têm-se desenvolvido bastantes células no Alentejo.


----------



## actioman (24 Mar 2010 às 13:55)

Mais umas imagens:
















Bela chuvada que por aqui cai!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mar 2010 às 14:47)

Sim senhor belas trovoadas que estão no interio alentejano.


----------



## actioman (24 Mar 2010 às 14:50)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sim senhor belas trovoadas que estão no interio alentejano.



Actividade eléctrica já não ouço há algum tempo, mas a chuva ainda não parou, ora mais fraco ora moderadamente! Já vamos com muitos litros certamente, estou há espera do IM para ver o que eles registaram durante o período 13H-14H. 

A temperatura actual é de 13ºC e a chuva continua.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2010 às 15:07)

Estremoz: Céu muito nublado e alguma chuva; sem trovoadas...

Temperatura = 14,2 (menos 8 ºC que ontem à mesma hora); Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Mar 2010 às 15:22)

Intensa chuva e trovoada por aqui!!! Começou por volta das 13:30 até às 14:00 e depois novamente das 14:45 às 15:00, desta vez com trovoada bem mais forte!!!
Não estava mesmo nada à espera!!!


----------



## PDias (24 Mar 2010 às 15:44)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Intensa chuva e trovoada por aqui!!! Começou por volta das 13:30 até às 14:00 e depois novamente das 14:45 às 15:00, desta vez com trovoada bem mais forte!!!
> Não estava mesmo nada à espera!!!



Boa tarde,

aqui está a localização da trovoada sobre Moura, e em Espanha tá-lhe a dar forte e feio!

http://imapweather.com/sharedmap?de...Satellite&lat=38.15197537129937&zoom=8&title=


----------



## actioman (24 Mar 2010 às 16:37)

Por aqui ainda caem uns chuviscos. Foi uma boa rega em apenas hora e meia.





Precipitação (Acumulada) em Elvas- Instituo de Meteorologia, IP

Temperatura actual: 14ºC
Pressão Atmosférica: 1007hPa
H.R.: 87%

Não entendo como o IM teima em manter a mesma Previsão Significativa e Descritiva, quando tem havido alguma chuva no Litoral pela manhã, seja aqui no interior pela tarde... 



> Continente
> 
> Previsão para 4ª Feira, 24 de Março de 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2010 às 23:14)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado e caíram 4 pingas com barro.
Parece que aqui, só deve voltar a chover alguma de jeito, lá para 2012.

Há mais de 15 dias que não cai nada de jeito do céu, voltámos aos velhos tempos, onde nada chove e prontos e a seca vem a caminho.

Máxima: 19.0ºC
mínima: 12.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2010 às 00:10)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 18,3 ºC (09h46)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 13,1 ºC (06h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Notável descida da temperatura nesta Quarta-feira, alguma precipitação e regresso do tempo de Inverno.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,2 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## frederico (25 Mar 2010 às 01:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado e caíram 4 pingas com barro.
> Parece que aqui, só deve voltar a chover alguma de jeito, lá para 2012.
> 
> Há mais de 15 dias que não cai nada de jeito do céu, voltámos aos velhos tempos, onde nada chove e prontos e a seca vem a caminho.
> ...



Que exagero... já fizeste até a média do mês!


----------



## Climat (25 Mar 2010 às 11:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado e caíram 4 pingas com barro.
> Parece que aqui, só deve voltar a chover alguma de jeito, lá para 2012.
> 
> Há mais de 15 dias que não cai nada de jeito do céu, voltámos aos velhos tempos, onde nada chove e prontos e a seca vem a caminho.
> ...



Este post está a ser irónico e nada mais que isso. Frederico, neste momento, a média mensal já foi atingida. Nós algarvios, nunca estamos contentes com nada.  Desculpem o off-topic, mas isto tenho que dizer, ele tem um dos melhores blogs a nível nacional e isso é de louvar, porque até ao momento, por mais sites que criem, só existe um blog a nível regional (Algarve) com previsões para uma semana. Por isso, deixo aqui, uma enorme beijoca ao algarvio1980, pelo seu magnífico trabalho.

Neste momento, sigo com 13.2ºC e chuva.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mar 2010 às 14:37)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com chuva fraca, que rendeu 1,2mm! Neste momento o sol vai brilhando por entre as muitas nuvens que ainda subsistem! A temperatura está nos 17,9ºC.

A máxima até agora foi de 18,0ºC às 13h47, e a minima ficou-se nos 13,1ºC às 08h21.

O vento está fraco a moderado de SW, com uma rajada máxima registada de 54,7km/h!


----------



## Brunomc (25 Mar 2010 às 16:55)

*Condições Actuais :*



 céu muito nublado 

 vento moderado

 10.5ºC  _[ devido a passagem de um aguaceiro moderado a temperatura desceu quase 2ºC ]_


* Tarde de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros fracos a moderados


----------



## actioman (25 Mar 2010 às 18:24)

Boa tarde.

Por cá tem sido um dia típico de aguaceiros fracos e frequentes de curta duração.

A temperatura actual é de 9,7ºC, chove e a pressão atmosférica é de 1013hPa com sinal de subida. A HR é de 83%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mar 2010 às 22:47)

Climat disse:


> Este post está a ser irónico e nada mais que isso. Frederico, neste momento, a média mensal já foi atingida. Nós algarvios, nunca estamos contentes com nada.  Desculpem o off-topic, mas isto tenho que dizer, ele tem um dos melhores blogs a nível nacional e isso é de louvar, porque até ao momento, por mais sites que criem, só existe um blog a nível regional (Algarve) com previsões para uma semana. Por isso, deixo aqui, uma enorme beijoca ao algarvio1980, pelo seu magnífico trabalho.
> 
> Neste momento, sigo com 13.2ºC e chuva.



Obrigado Climat, pelo elogio.

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com abertas durante a tarde. Chuva fraca durante a manhã.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 10.0ºC (mínima até agora registada)

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mar 2010 às 22:51)

Por aqui sigo com 9,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes e céu estrelado. A minima do dia foi registada há pouco, às 22h29 com 8,4ºC.

O dia rendeu 1,2mm no Sitio das Fontes, e 2mm em Silves.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2010 às 23:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,3 ºC (13h00)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 9,6 ºC (08h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Primeiras horas da manhã muito chuvosoas. *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,2 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Girino (26 Mar 2010 às 09:53)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu nublado: 2/8 Cu ; 6/8 Ci

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 40 Km

Vento
Rumo: 240º (SW)
Intensidade: 22 Km/h
Rajada: 33 Km/h
Temperatura: 16,2ºC

Hr: 61%

Pressão nmm: 1022,4 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 2,0 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima : 10,6ºC

Estado do mar
Ondulação de noroeste com 3m


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2010 às 10:04)

Girino disse:


> *Sines 0900 UTC*



Dados retirados directamente da EMA de Sines, no posto de observação ?


----------



## Girino (26 Mar 2010 às 18:19)

*Sines 1800 UTC*

Céu pouoc nublado: 1/8 Cu ; 1/8 Cb ; 1/8 Ci

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 50 Km

Vento
Rumo: 280º (W)
Intensidade: 18 Km/h
Rajada: 33 Km/h

Temperatura: 14,6ºC

Hr: 66%

Pressão nmm: 1024,5 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 1,5 mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura Máxima : 16,7ºC


----------



## Girino (26 Mar 2010 às 18:33)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Dados retirados directamente da EMA de Sines, no posto de observação ?



Nop. Esclareço-te por PM, abraço.


----------



## Girino (27 Mar 2010 às 09:38)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu nublado: 1/8 Cu ; 6/8 Sc

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 40 Km

Vento
Rumo: 100º (E)
Intensidade: 08 Km/h

Temperatura: 14,0ºC

Hr: 80%

Pressão nmm: 1027,5 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: Vestígios (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima : 11,6ºC

Estado do mar
Ondulação de noroeste com 4m


----------



## actioman (27 Mar 2010 às 15:49)

Por cá dia Primaveril, mas com nebulosidade média e alta a compor os céus. 
Apenas a Este (Espanha) se observam algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a quererem maturar.

Temperatura actual: 18ºC
Pressão Atmosférica: 1025hPa
H.R.: 51%

Actualmente:


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2010 às 21:18)

Alandroal: Tempo primaveril, com a temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 6 ºC e os 19,5 ºC; neste momento estão 12,5 ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (28 Mar 2010 às 03:49)

*Condições Actuais :*


 céu muito nublado [ nuvens altas ]

 vento fraco

 9.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2010 às 20:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,6 ºC (15h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,2 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## actioman (29 Mar 2010 às 01:44)

Girino disse:


> Nop. Esclareço-te por PM, abraço.



Girino, não leves a mal a minha observação, mas como compreenderás num fórum, onde a partilha das informações é um dos pilares que temos, ver alguém a disponibilizar estes dados de forma frequente e tão detalhada, mas que faz segredo de como os obtém, a mim parece-me um pouco estranho... 

"Estranhezas" à parte, o dia à pouco terminou deixou os seguintes extremos:

Temp. Máxima: 20,5ºC
Temp. Mínima: 8ºC

O dia foi primaveril e com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, até à meia tarde. Depois começou a aparecer alguma nebulosidade e tornou-se parcialidade nublado.
Outra variável de destaque foi a Pressão Atmosférica que tem estado em queda durante o decorrer do dia. Desde os 1024hPa até aos actuais 1015hPa.

Neste momento registo 11ºC com uma HR de 78%.

Amanhã cá nos espera alguma precipitação, que não será muita aqui pela minha área de residência, tomando como referencia os modelos ALADIN e ECMWF.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2010 às 09:53)

Bom dia!

Começou a chover por aqui há uns 20 minutos mais ou menos! Vou com 0,8mm acumulados e céu completamente nublado! De acordo com o radar, parece que ainda virá mais chuvinha! Sigo com 15,2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Redfish (29 Mar 2010 às 10:15)

Chuva moderada por aqui


----------



## Redfish (29 Mar 2010 às 11:19)

Actualmente a chuva aumentou de intensidade e chove bem forte por aqui.
Decerto iremos ter uma bela acumulação de chuva  para o dia de hoje pois estar a chover bem forte há mais de 1 hora nesta zona.

Depois a avaliar pelos modelos e imagem de satelite voltará o bom tempo e o sol


----------



## Brunomc (29 Mar 2010 às 11:21)

*Dados de Precipação* [ Estações do IM ] 

*10h * 


Odemira  11.0mm

Sagres  8.2mm

Alvalade  6.6mm

Sines  6.5mm

Beja  3.9mm

Portimão  2.6mm

Portel  1.1mm

Alcácer do Sal  1.1mm

Évora  0.2mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mar 2010 às 11:22)

Segundo o IM esta manhã em odemira já cairam 11mm.

Oh desculpa Brunomc, não tinha reparado que já tinhas colocado esses dados


----------



## Brunomc (29 Mar 2010 às 11:27)

neste momento tenho céu muito nublado e vento fraco..





> Oh desculpa Brunomc, não tinha reparado que já tinhas colocado esses dados



não faz mal Chasing Thunder


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2010 às 11:40)

O sol voltou a brilhar por aqui, depois de um início de manhã bem chuvoso!!
Desde as 09h25 até às 11h sensivelmente, acumularam *11,4mm* no Sitio das Fontes! Nada mau!


----------



## actioman (29 Mar 2010 às 12:02)

Por aqui está vento moderado com umas rajadas fortes! E qual não é o meu espanto quando ao consultar as imagens do radar do IM e me deparo com isto!:







Os modelos não previram tal mancha de precipitação?! Estava tudo mais localizado a Norte. Vamos ver o que ainda nos reserva o resto do dia.

Dados actuais:
Temperatura: 12ºC
Pressão Atmosférica: 1013hPa
HR: 84%

Dia de céu muito nublado e até ao momento com alguma chuva fraca e chuviscos. O destaque vai mesmo para o vento de Sul.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2010 às 12:04)

... e em Silves, o meu pluviómetro "LIDL" registou *15mm*

Não estava à espera de tanta chuva hoje! Os modelos davam mais chuva para a zona Centro e Norte!


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2010 às 12:31)

Exactamente.
Ao contrário do que estava previsto, a região sul acabou por levar com uma rega jeitosa, com algumas estações a superarem os 10mm numa hora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2010 às 12:38)

Mas que bela rega, que tivemos hoje no Algarve, nada mau. Agora já brilha o sol depois de um final de manhã bastante chuvoso por aqui, registei 10 mm nada mau mesmo.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2010 às 21:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (14h08)
Temperatura mínima = 10,0 ºC (05h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Hoje o dia fica marcado pela ocorrência de períodos de chuva e aguaceiros frequentes.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,2 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Girino (30 Mar 2010 às 10:30)

*Sines 0900 UTC*

Céu muito nublado: 2/8 Cu ; 7/8 Sc

Altura base das nuvens mais baixas: 510m

Visibilidade horizontal: 30 Km

Vento
Rumo: 300º (WNW)
Intensidade: 26 Km/h
Rajada: 47 Km/h

Temperatura: 13,2ºC

Hr: 61%

Pressão nmm: 1021,8 hPa (subindo)

Precipitação: 0,2mm (últimas 24h)

Temperatura mínima : 11,9ºC

Estado do mar:
Ondulação de noroeste com 2,5m


----------



## Kraliv (30 Mar 2010 às 12:30)

Girino disse:


> *Sines 0900 UTC*





Daniel Vilão disse:


> Dados retirados directamente da EMA de Sines, no posto de observação ?





Girino disse:


> Nop. Esclareço-te por PM, abraço.





actioman disse:


> Girino, não leves a mal a minha observação, mas como compreenderás num fórum, onde a partilha das informações é um dos pilares que temos, ver alguém a disponibilizar estes dados de forma frequente e tão detalhada, mas que faz segredo de como os obtém, a mim parece-me um pouco estranho...





Girino disse:


> *Sines 0900 UTC*
> 
> Céu muito nublado: 2/8 Cu ; 7/8 Sc
> 
> ...





É obra...só falta dar o sinal horário 

Girino não resisto


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2010 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado.

Máxima: 18.1ºC
mínima: 9.0ºC
actual: 14.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2010 às 21:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,2 ºC (09h14 )
Temperatura mínima = 6,1 ºC (06h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,2 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mar 2010 às 16:35)

Boa Tarde...por aqui estou com 16.0¤C e o céu encontra-se muito nublado..


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2010 às 22:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,1 ºC (11h36)
Temperatura mínima = 5,4 ºC (06h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,2 ºC (dia 23); Temp. mínima = 0,0 ºC (dia 9).


----------

